# FA poll - Are you bi-sizual?



## James (Jun 8, 2008)

*Poll for FAs ONLY...*


Poll Options:

Fat only = you are attracted to fat bodies only
Bi-sizual = you are attracted to bodies of all shapes and sizes ( from skinny to fat)

I've read a few threads where this subject has come up and as someone who is only attracted to fat bodies, I'm intrigued to know what proportion of FAs are like me and what proportion are bi-sizual?

vote away...


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 8, 2008)

Fat only. I did date a thin girl once, back when I was like 18, but y'know, sometimes ya gotta try it before you can really know or not.

I now know. Not that I don't know some beautiful thin girls or anything .. 

But I will forever be a slave to the squish (as previously noted)


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 8, 2008)

I just admire women: fat, thin, tall, short, blonde, brunette, red-haired, gray-haired grannies, and at least one punkette with a purple mohawk...


----------



## TotallyReal (Jun 9, 2008)

I'm bi, with a preference to fat. Actually, I've been dating skinny girls almost exclusively recently, just because that's who I've been meeting as of late.

All things being equal, if I knew more fat/gaining girls, I'd date them instead of thin girls probably 4 times out of 5.

Of course, there's that teeny little matter of "personality and philosophy and everything else," but since the OP very clearly said "bodies" then I'll just keep it simple.


----------



## gravity.plan (Jun 9, 2008)

I had to cast my vote as "bi-sizual" for this one..
Even though I'm generally not attracted to skinnies.. I can't say I'm not open otherwise.

Depends on your definition of "fat", I'd guess, though.. to me, fat is a big part of why there's such a wide range of sizes and body types out there!


----------



## Littleghost (Jun 9, 2008)

My first girlfriend was skinny-er, she won me over with her personality. And the only other small girl I dated had only a headshot, so when she neurotically lied about her weight on her profile (and a few other things), I was fooled into fulfilling her wish to go out with a 'weird guy'.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 9, 2008)

Interesting poll and idea, James... thanks!

On the very technical side, I don't really consider a guy who is _equally_ open to dating any body type, without a strong preference for a fat partner, an FA.

I'm tough like that.


----------



## Ash (Jun 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> On the very technical side, I don't really consider a guy who is _equally_ open to dating any body type, without a strong preference for a fat partner, an FA.
> 
> I'm tough like that.



Can't rep you, but I totally agree.


----------



## supersoup (Jun 9, 2008)

Ashley said:


> Can't rep you, but I totally agree.



naturally, the other half of mashley agrees as well.

interesting indeed, james!


----------



## James (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks AnnMarie... I heard from sasha that you'd coined that particular phrase 

I have to admit that for a while, I didnt actually believe there was such a thing as bi-sizuality... I had thought that it was the case that self proclaimed 'FAs' who also claimed to be sexually attracted to thin women were simply in denial about exclusively liking fat women.... However, it seems that quite a few people are actually wired up this way... much the same as some people are bi-sexual I guess? 

I guess what I'm wondering is which type of FA (orientation FA or preference FA) is most prevalent...? 

*EDIT* - wow...at the moment it seems like 'orientation FAs' are actually the minority???!


----------



## MuleVariationsNYC (Jun 9, 2008)

Bi-sizual (I can't believe I just typed that) for this guy. I've had the hots for all types, though almost never for someone that could be considered thin. That phenomenon happens about once every 5 years, and probably coincides with some weird astrologic phenomenon that causes fluctuations in my mojo.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 9, 2008)

I won't click on the post as its gendered, but as a an actual bi girl, I'd vote bi-sizual also. I've always believed exclusive FAs weren't the norm, and that's never been a problem for me, though I'll always want a partner ready for some fatty talk. :wubu:

If any of the girls want a girl to talk to about what its like to be fat attracted but not exclusively, hit me up. I know it's an issue at times, but I really can see it from all sides.


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Interesting poll and idea, James... thanks!
> 
> On the very technical side, I don't really consider a guy who is _equally_ open to dating any body type, without a strong preference for a fat partner, an FA.
> 
> I'm tough like that.



Are you still an FA if you don't like fat beyond X weight, or under X weight. It's common to hear "FA/FFA's" mention this.. or one might have a preference for a certain shape (pear, bellly, hourglass etc..) and not have a preference for the other etc.. and then there's our perception of what's fat.. one persons fat is anothers skinny, and vice versa.. I just think it's alot more grey when it comes to being an FA than just a strong preference for a fat partner..


----------



## James (Jun 9, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I won't click on the post as its gendered, but as a an actual bi girl, I'd vote bi-sizual also. I've always believed exclusive FAs weren't the norm, and that's never been a problem for me, though I'll always want a partner ready for some fatty talk. :wubu:
> 
> If any of the girls want a girl to talk to about what its like to be fat attracted but not exclusively, hit me up. I know it's an issue at times, but I really can see it from all sides.


 
Ah bugger... I ballsed that up. The poll was meant in a gender/sexuality neutral way... I guess I should have writen FA/FFA rather than simply FA?


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jun 9, 2008)

James said:


> Ah bugger... I ballsed that up. The poll was meant in a gender/sexuality neutral way... I guess I should have writen FA/FFA rather than simply FA?



Oh, no! You were gender neutral, don't worry! Its more of an overall site thing, unless its specifically open to queer, it's pretty much a FA/BBW thing. I hate the FFA label anyways, i call myself an FA (though "non-exclusive" and AM wouldn't agree  )

Ballsed that up? God, I love the English.  Curse some more! :wubu:

Anyways, I find this topic very interesting. I hope lots of folks vote and respond.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 9, 2008)

Fat only.


Fat only to the point that I can't function sexually unless the girl is 250lbs overweight or heavier.

My first date was actually with a thin girl, and I just wasn't into it in the very slightest. Luckily I had friends with me to keep me entertained for a few hours. Aside from that, I've dated women who qualified as only chunky or plump and there wasn't much hope there, either.

So no, I'm not bi-sizual, and I agree with AnnMarie's sentiments as well.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 9, 2008)

I've had many conversations with FA's from Dims and I was amazed with how many said they found skinny girls attractive as well. Not like I thought it was bad, I just never realized.


----------



## Chimpi (Jun 9, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Fat only to the point that I can't function sexually unless the girl is 250lbs overweight or heavier.



So if she's "supposed" to weigh X amount, she needs to weigh X+250(+) pounds? 

Fat only here, too.
It's not that I don't find thinner, more slender women beautiful, because I do. It's just that when it comes to sexual attraction, the fat is where it's at for me. I also find fat guys attractive, in a _very_ non-sexual way.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 9, 2008)

Chimpi said:


> So if she's "supposed" to weigh X amount, she needs to weigh X+250(+) pounds?



Basically. I'd say 350lbs or heavier to make it easy, but, that whole body mass index thing comes into play and I wouldn't want to confuse anyone and say that I like them tall and chunky.

Short and fat, thanks.


----------



## Gspoon (Jun 9, 2008)

I am pretty much for Fat bodies only. I voted Fat only, cause I am just a guy like that. I guess you could say I am shallow. Don't get me wrong, I think girls are good looking any which way, but for me, I think she needs to be fat.

That being said, if she were big, but lost weight. I would be perfectly fine with that.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 9, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I've had many conversations with FA's from Dims and I was amazed with how many said they found skinny girls attractive as well. Not like I thought it was bad, I just never realized.



There's a thin line, though (no pun intended). We love what we love, but I rarely hear a fellow FA make a retarded comment like "thin women fucking disgust me". If a beautiful thin woman walks into the club and my friends go goo-goo over her, I won't scoff at it. I find thin women attractive as well...I'm just not attracted to them sexually. In fact, I've been known to say "you've got a pretty face...if only you were heavier" to thin women who have flirted with me in recent past...when I was single, of course.

The point is that some of us guys prefer to distance ourselves from the shallow crap that non-FA's pull and recognize beauty and grace when we see it...even if we see it in a smaller package.


----------



## wistful (Jun 9, 2008)

This is actually a very interesting post to me as well.As someone who has been totally attracted and smitten with a wide variety of body types both masculine and feminine,fat and not so fat, I find myself very open to the idea of bisizuality.For sure I have my preferences...there is a certain masculine type that will almost always make me whip my head around and do a double take but there have also been a number of times where I find myself drawn to someone who is not my usual type at all.I totally understand how it is possible for an FA to occasionally find him/herself drawn to someone with a thinner body.


----------



## Tychondarova (Jun 9, 2008)

Don't get me wrong, I LOVE fat women. They're sexy and sensual and gorgeous.

But that doesn't mean I haven't seen my share of skinny girls who were gorgeous also.

So I chose bi-sizual, because hey, beautiful is beautiful, no matter what the size.

-Ty


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 9, 2008)

This question was a difficult one for me to decide, but I chose "FA Only" for one simple reason. I find many things attractive in women and I also find thin women to be attractive in some ways despite their being thin. I dont' know the exact definition of "bi-sizual" but I would think the thing that differentiates "bi-sizual" from single sized preference is being equally attracted to either "size" (thin or fat, whatever the threshold for defining "fat" may be...) or having size be irrelevent in preference. I find the softness of a fat woman to be attractive, not necessarily their size. Thinness or "firmness" of body is not something I'm particularly attracted to.


----------



## Irena (Jun 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Interesting poll and idea, James... thanks!
> 
> On the very technical side, I don't really consider a guy who is _equally_ open to dating any body type, without a strong preference for a fat partner, an FA.
> 
> I'm tough like that.



Definately have to agree with AnnMarie as well  It's much better being with a guy who is secure and into his FA'ness lol


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 9, 2008)

James said:


> Ah bugger... I ballsed that up. The poll was meant in a gender/sexuality neutral way... I guess I should have writen FA/FFA rather than simply FA?



I knew what you meant, so I answered.



fa_man_stan said:


> This question was a difficult one for me to decide, but I chose "FA Only" for one simple reason. I find many things attractive in women and I also find thin women to be attractive in some ways despite their being thin. I dont' know the exact definition of "bi-sizual" but I would think the thing that differentiates "bi-sizual" from single sized preference is being equally attracted to either "size" (thin or fat, whatever the threshold for defining "fat" may be...) or having size be irrelevent in preference. I find the softness of a fat woman to be attractive, not necessarily their size. Thinness or "firmness" of body is not something I'm particularly attracted to.



Thank you for explaining that so well, Stan. I was going crazy trying to put that into words. I feel the same way about my attraction to "fat" men. Some of the men I find attractive may not be overall fat by anyone's definition, but there has to be some fat there for me to find a guy attractive. So I answered FA only. This is twice in two days I have confused myself trying to answer a poll here. One thing I do know is, I love the term bi-sizuality.


----------



## pdgujer148 (Jun 9, 2008)

SSBBW turn my head like a whipcord; Asian ladies get a furtive second glance; redheads rule all.


----------



## metaldave (Jun 9, 2008)

I would have to say im attracted to both thin and fat, not really skinny tho, no way! But sexually thin girls do nothing at all for me. So all tho i can admire a thin bird, if it ever came down to it, i wouldnt work lol


----------



## ThatOneGirl (Jun 9, 2008)

The thing keeps popping up saying I need to participate more, so I suppose I can humor it and tell you all why I clicked what I did. 

I chose the first option because even though I've been interested in people who were skinny or muscular, it's been for reasons that aren't physical at all. And in general, I tend to think of skinny guys the same way I think of girls - they might be attractive on an asthetic level, I'm not _attracted_ to them. If that makes sense.


----------



## ESPN Cutie (Jun 9, 2008)

Dr. P Marshall said:


> I feel the same way about my attraction to "fat" men. Some of the men I find attractive may not be overall fat by anyone's definition, but there has to be some fat there for me to find a guy attractive. So I answered FA only.


*
I co-sign 100%; that's exactly how I feel.*


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

I had to say i wasnt bi-sizual because i havnt been attracted to any non fat people for a really long time and i dont think i would seek out any non fat people if i was dating, though that might sound shallow..tis the truth. Thats not to say that i cant see the beauty in people of all shapes and sizes.. its just that they might not make me go "grrrrmwahoooofffdingding!!!" if you know what i mean?? lmao
Though i belive bi-fatuality exists.. i have a bi-fatual friend.. and she likes big women just as much (maby even a wee bit more) as thin women. She is dating a big woman at the mo but has also dated thin women in the past.. though i think her sexuality is a bit more complicated.. shes not Fa persay but she is a submissive so generally likes any women she thinks can pin her down and dominate her a bit. She also likes taller women etc.. hmm i'm changing my mind as i type this (its good to have an open mind *read split personality*) .. i think her sexuality is a bit different.. Its not "fat" she is attracted to its more the conotations of power that come along with it for her..
very interesting debate!

xmer


----------



## wistful (Jun 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> "grrrrmwahoooofffdingding!!!" if you know what i mean?? lmao




I so wish I hadn't repped you recently just so I could rep you now for this..I know exactly what you mean!!Your little sound effect really manages to capture the exact feeling of what it's like to feel absolute lust.**pictures eyes popping out cartoon style at the sight of a hot,fat woman sashaying by**


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

wistful said:


> I so wish I hadn't repped you recently just so I could rep you now for this..I know exactly what you mean!!Your little sound effect really manages to capture the exact feeling of what it's like to feel absolute lust.**pictures eyes popping out cartoon style at the sight of a hot,fat woman sashaying by**


lmao! i did see a wee cartoon guy in my head as i sounded "grrrrrmwahoooooofffffdingding" out loud.. his eyes were all popping out and his hat was also shooting off his head with steam blowing out of his ears! lmao

xmer


----------



## Placebo (Jun 9, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> There's a thin line, though (no pun intended). We love what we love, but I rarely hear a fellow FA make a retarded comment like "thin women fucking disgust me". If a beautiful thin woman walks into the club and my friends go goo-goo over her, I won't scoff at it. I find thin women attractive as well...I'm just not attracted to them sexually. In fact, I've been known to say "you've got a pretty face...if only you were heavier" to thin women who have flirted with me in recent past...when I was single, of course.
> 
> The point is that some of us guys prefer to distance ourselves from the shallow crap that non-FA's pull and recognize beauty and grace when we see it...even if we see it in a smaller package.


couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## moore2me (Jun 9, 2008)

I am a flaming biszual. Hubby, who I love, weighs in close to 400 lbs. (he's 6' 2" tall too). I also have a well-known, secret crush on the unachieveable object of lust , Brad Pitt - whom I think was at his finest in Selma & Louise. He was also at his skinnest there too. I think John Goodman is a hunk of burning love too. And several wrestlers, football players, and weight lifters also make the pupils of my eyes widen. As far as size wise - It's like the old song by Devo, "It Doesn't Matter To Me."


----------



## wrench13 (Jun 9, 2008)

Fat for me, and nuthin but the fat. 

And, to myself, never out loud, I have said 'Eww, look at those boney, stringy looking arms, legs, neck or whatever. Poor, fat starved windsock/ fried egg boobs. Ambulatory anatomy lesson' or things of that ilk. Well almost never out loud. If I know my companion is an FA ( or appreciative bbw) I might mutter out loud. 

So I am not bi-sizual. Here, I can admit it. I am a Size-ist. 

Fat Heil.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

wrench13 said:


> Fat for me, and nuthin but the fat.
> 
> And, to myself, never out loud, I have said 'Eww, look at those boney, stringy looking arms, legs, neck or whatever. Poor, fat starved windsock/ fried egg boobs. Ambulatory anatomy lesson' or things of that ilk. Well almost never out loud. If I know my companion is an FA ( or appreciative bbw) I might mutter out loud.
> 
> ...


lmao..
i try hard not to make derogatory comments about anyone..but i was watching tv the other day with my friend and i was going on about all the women who were so skinny that they looked like they had giant heads.. my friend said "stop being mean about thin women cause my sister is thin"
i said "its ok, i would totally fuck your sister!!"
she wasnt happy..AT all..
i had to remind her that i have a pretty weird sense of humour at times..and that i wouldnt actually fuck her sister...
which made her angry AGAIN!!
sometimes you just cant win!!
lmao

xmer


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jun 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Interesting poll and idea, James... thanks!
> 
> On the very technical side, I don't really consider a guy who is _equally_ open to dating any body type, without a strong preference for a fat partner, an FA.
> 
> I'm tough like that.



First, James - When I first saw this, I thought, "Arrgh. Not this again." But, it's actually an important issue, I think. I, for one, like clarity. I think the term "FA" easily becomes a waste basket for anyone who's gotten a boner over a fat girl....and, um, that's not an FA. 

I f'd up too many relationships and worked too hard to unearth why I just couldn't stay attracted to "regular girls" to let "FA" be thrown around like that. And, frankly, I think "FA" gets thrown around here like that sometimes. I applaud ppl who come around and try the "FA" thing on for a while. I also applaud how the term normalizes fatness some. But, the term "FA" is not something I feel I can just try on and take off. For some of us, the whole fat fantasy is rooted deep in childhood and grows up with us.

That said, I thank God for people like AnnMarie who help me feel like my sense of erotics makes sense. Bi-sizual is not being a "FA." 

I have only one nuance or caveat, and some SSBBW purists might find it double-talk:

Size and Fat - while tied closely together - are not the same thing. For me, I like the fat. More fat, bigger, great. I love what gaining does to the body's presentation, particularly women's bodies. For me, a big, soft, bellowy, curvy shape is what feminity is. So, proportion makes some big difference to my sense of FAism or fat erotics. 

This is the debating point: A woman can also be smaller in stature and still be "fat" and not look overwhelmingly like a BBW. In other words, fat, even quite fat...but not "big" - in the sense of overall measurements, build, and stature.

For example, my wife is fat. But, compared to alotta women on Dim, she's not big. She's got a small to average frame, under 5'3", on which she holds around 220lbs. She's soft, hourglass, and top heavy...about a 48(~36J)-36-50. (Sorry about the objectification, but my wife and I are over that. We like liking each other.) 

While she's not "huge"....and I learned a long time ago that fantasy always outruns reality....she is fat. And, I'll always like her fatter. 

Does the fact that she's not 300+lbs make me bi-sizual? Perhaps to some who conflate size and fatness, it does. But, I hope the hell not. I happened to marry someone who's on the smaller side of my erotic preferences. But, she's fat and curvy...not to mention, something has to factor in here for friendship, love, and the spiritual (or whatever you wanna call it.) 

Size doesn't always say it all. But, for me, fat, curve, and softness really frackin' matters. The fleshy wobbly giggly moving alive fat stuff just isn't negotiable. A body without ample soft parts just isn't erotic for me.

OK. I said enough.

Thanks, James....you gardening gordo lover, you.


----------



## furious styles (Jun 9, 2008)

option one for me. like many of these guys i think people can look "good" in most body types, but i wouldn't find them sexually attractive.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 9, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> There's a thin line, though (no pun intended). We love what we love, but I rarely hear a fellow FA make a retarded comment like "thin women fucking disgust me". If a beautiful thin woman walks into the club and my friends go goo-goo over her, I won't scoff at it. I find thin women attractive as well...I'm just not attracted to them sexually. In fact, I've been known to say "you've got a pretty face...if only you were heavier" to thin women who have flirted with me in recent past...when I was single, of course.



I love when my friends point out what they consider hot girls to me and I'm all like, yeah, she's alright, totally a butterbody though. 

*blank stare* 

everything is hot, but her body. high five! no? alright then!


----------



## sweet&fat (Jun 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I love when my friends point out what they consider hot girls to me and I'm all like, yeah, she's alright, totally a butterbody though.
> 
> *blank stare*
> 
> everything is hot, but her body. high five! no? alright then!



I love how deprecating terminology can be made to suit any preference. 

And of course you want a butterbody too- just of the non-homophone variety.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

potato pootahhtoooo!
tomay to tomato!
i hear the point about not being an fa just cause you get a boner over just one fat chick..
but what if that fat chick is the one that you decide to be with and the one you spend the rest of your life with..
does that not make you an Fa? 
nope..but yeah maby you are "bi-fatual"
maby you have been with guys your whole life but think one girl is HOT..Does that make you a lesbian? maby not, but you had those feelings.. 
Just because something only happens once doesnt make it any less meaningful.. 
if people are here on these boards it means that they are either fat or fa.. i dont think it really matters to which degree..
if people need/want to be somwhere, then that is where they should be..
i guess unless someone was looking up "flat chicks" and got misdirected..
i think that when you are happy and all cozy with someone who floats your boat you will find that all polls, qualitative analysis and definitions are thrown out the window..along with your underwear!

xmer


----------



## john_in_indy (Jun 9, 2008)

I too chose "fat only". I think that thin women can be pretty, or even beautiful, but I don't feel any _attraction_.

I also agree with the principle that someone interested in both thin and fat isn't what I'd call an FA. That's actually a poll question that I've considered posting myself, if only to get rid of the "it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks" message.

I think this is may be an age thing. At my age I'm willing to hold out for what I'm what I'm really looking for. When I was younger that would not necessarily have been the case. If life is too short to drink bad wine, it is also too short for an FA to be without a fat partner that excites him/her.

Which brings me to another post that I considered making: when offered Option A (Fat) and Option B (Thin), and your first choice is Option A then you would said that you have a preference for Option A. If you were offered only Option B (Thin) and decided that you'd rather not have anything, just go home, do something else, and come back when Option A is available again, is this really still a preference? I don't think so. It is more of a requirement. An FA requires, not just prefers, a fat partner to be fully happy. Too bad that "requirement" is such a decidedly non-poetic term.

And, by the way, I don't mean to dehumanize anyone by saying that we can categorize people into Options A and B, my point was already becoming laborious and I didn't have time to fix the language and then shorten it, so I went with what I had.


----------



## JMCGB (Jun 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I love when my friends point out what they consider hot girls to me and I'm all like, yeah, she's alright, totally a butterbody though.
> 
> *blank stare*
> 
> everything is hot, but her body. high five! no? alright then!



+1 on the use of "butterbody" High five from me!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

john_in_indy said:


> I too chose "fat only". I think that thin women can be pretty, or even beautiful, but I don't feel any _attraction_.
> 
> I also agree with the principle that someone interested in both thin and fat isn't what I'd call an FA. That's actually a poll question that I've considered posting myself, if only to get rid of the "it appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks" message.
> 
> ...


But "attraction" is a many armed beasty!
You might decide in your brain that you are ONLY attracted to men, women, fat chicks, thin chicks (i just realised i hate the term "chicks"! lol)..
But someday you might well be caught off guard and find someone irrisistable, to the point that you have to rethink all your notions of your own sexuality..
that may or may not happen, but i belive it is within the human capability to do so..
human sexuality is fluid in most cases..
so i think the only time you should wear a tag is when its on your toe when your dead!!! lmao

mostly an Fa lezzer who has fucked hot skinny boys cause they have been attractively yours xxmer

p.s though dont quote me..it might just be cause i'm a hippy slut!! lmao


----------



## Tad (Jun 9, 2008)

Sometime with polls wording can be finicky. You might think that attracted to was pretty clear, but I suspect that it ends up being kind of ambiguous. Does it mean that I find to be attractive or that Im sexually attracted to. I think Big Brown (the latest horse to fail to take the Triple Crown) is attractive, but not sexually attractive. In a less ridiculous comparison, I think Halle Barre is incredibly attractive, she has an amazing face. But even if we met and she were interested in me (something like ten quadrillion to one odds against, but this is hypothetical), I doubt that Id want to have sex with her, her body type really isnt appealing to me, perhaps more than that of Big Brown, but probably less than the girl next door, and certainly a lot less than the girl next doors larger cousin.

So yah, I see attractive women of all sizes on a regular basis, but Im not sexually attracted to them. So, am I attracted to women of all sizes, or not?

I think the intended meaning was sexually attracted, and that was how I answered the poll. But I could easily have answered it otherwise. Which may account, in part, for how the results are showing up.


----------



## Blockierer (Jun 9, 2008)

I guess the question is: can you have sex with thin chicks without using v****a?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Blockierer said:


> I guess the question is: can you have sex with thin chicks without using v****a?


vagina?
well maby..if you use the fat kama sutra! lmao..
as for the wee blue pills..maby you dont need them if you closed your eyes and thought your own wee special thoughts..
but then that would just be like masturbation except with someone there..but not even as good as mutual masturbation..
hmm i need to rep u again for making me laugh..if i can!?
oh..i am in a story tellling mood..i shouldnt bore you all though..i should go write in a diary in my own blood!! lmao..(not really..i dont have a diary!!) tee hee meep!

xmer


----------



## Ben from England (Jun 9, 2008)

God, this is an interesting one. I would lean towards just fat girls as my sole preference because, like Stan said, I find thin girls hot in spite of their not being fat. I'm such a sucker for a pretty face though, and through school I had serious crushes on a few skinny girls (there were no fat girls in my year), but it's a different kind of attraction. There was a girl who was, and is, still one of the cutest girls I've ever known, with big Disney eyes, an amazing smile AND she knocked me off the top spot in this class we were together in (alas, it was only sociology), and that was when I was like 'Jesus, who is this girl'. Like Bruce said though, my skinny crushes would be way hotter to me if they were fat. So, yeah, I'll go with just being attracted to fat girls. 

P.S.

No offense to any sociologists. It was a hella easy class.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

Ben from England said:


> God, this is an interesting one. I would lean towards just fat girls as my sole preference because, like Stan said, I find thin girls hot in spite of their not being fat. I'm such a sucker for a pretty face though, and through school I had serious crushes on a few skinny girls (there were no fat girls in my year), but it's a different kind of attraction. There was a girl who was, and is, still one of the cutest girls I've ever known, with big Disney eyes, an amazing smile AND she knocked me off the top spot in this class we were together in (alas, it was only sociology), and that was when I was like 'Jesus, who is this girl'. Like Bruce said though, my skinny crushes would be way hotter to me if they were fat. So, yeah, I'll go with just being attracted to fat girls.
> 
> P.S.
> 
> No offense to any sociologists. It was a hella easy class.


lmao..its like she was your skinny guilty secret!! shhhh..
hehe


----------



## ParliamentofOwls (Jun 9, 2008)

It's kind of odd because I'm attracted to all women no matter what size, but when it comes to sexual intimacy, they have to have at least little chub on 'em.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> It's kind of odd because I'm attracted to all women no matter what size, but when it comes to sexual intimacy, they have to have at least little chub on 'em.


Right! i know what you mean.. There have been times in my life where i though "wow..this human is amazing" ergo (by the way i never say ergo in real life) i should sleep with them..
gone are my utterly slutterly days..but then..
when i was actually in bed with them..i would find it SO strange that they didnt have anything for me to "grab on to" ..
i think its always sexy when you know someone is turned on by you, but its not fair to anyone when there is just something ..well..missing..
hmm i have realised something recently about my sexuality, having gained some weight myself that perhaps i just need "fat" in some form. This was weird for me to realise because i questioned my love of big women/men and thought,,hmm am i living vicariously through the fat of others..
i know that this isnt the case really, and i am mainly attracted to humans who are "fat".. though now i wonder if "fat" is something that can be distributed..and i wonder how many other people think or feel this?
oh lmao.. i am baring my half formed thoughts to perfect strangers..but its a wondering none the less..
maby i should post on the weight board!! lmao..
though, i am in utter lust/love with my present partner..who happens to be a bbw..
hmm we humans are funny wee/fat beasties at times"!!"

xmer


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 9, 2008)

ParliamentofOwls said:


> It's kind of odd because I'm attracted to all women no matter what size, but when it comes to sexual intimacy, they have to have at least little chub on 'em.



This seems to be kinda what everyone's saying--who clicks the first box, I mean (the word "attract" appears to confuse, but the preference shows through regardless). Kind of like gay guys who can find women attractive but wouldn't mostly wanna sleep with them. Seems to point out how this is fundamentally a sexual preference, FA-itude.

*back to the peanut gallery*


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 9, 2008)

I personally, am only interested in thin women .. when it comes to giving them fashion tips.

Every FA has a slim girl best friend!

I'm a total Thinny Hag, actually.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I personally, am only interested in thin women .. when it comes to giving them fashion tips.
> 
> Every FA has a slim girl best friend!
> 
> I'm a total Thinny Hag, actually.


hahaha brilliant!
thin hags are the new fag hags!
they are SO this season..
you made me squirt hypothetical spooge out my nose! muwahaha!
excellent work!

xaqua girl star


----------



## mergirl (Jun 9, 2008)

mergirl said:


> hahaha brilliant!
> thin hags are the new fag hags!
> they are SO this season..
> you made me squirt hypothetical spooge out my nose! muwahaha!
> ...


hmm..i am a gay guy trapped in a fat chicks psychy trapped in a thin body wrapped around a thin hags doings wrapped around a myisma of confusion and an inigma of sexualities wrapped in a charity shop cardigan..
well mostly.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Jun 9, 2008)

activistfatgirl said:


> I won't click on the post as its gendered, but as a an actual bi girl, I'd vote bi-sizual also. I've always believed exclusive FAs weren't the norm, and that's never been a problem for me, though I'll always want a partner ready for some fatty talk. :wubu:
> 
> If any of the girls want a girl to talk to about what its like to be fat attracted but not exclusively, hit me up. I know it's an issue at times, but I really can see it from all sides.



Same here, as a bisexual female I'd have to vote bi-sizual as well!


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 9, 2008)

I probably could just let Stan talk for me because we seem to be very similar. But besides what I'm attracted to, I'll say that I find exposed bones in women unattractive (collarbone, ribs, etc..). So the less bones exposed the more attractive you are to me. I also don't like very angular facial features. I'm more attracted to a ful, round face. Finally I'm not a fan of flat butts (see Sir-Mix-Alot). With all that said I can find beauty in all women and can be sexually attracted to plump girls but as soon as I see the collarbone poke out, it's a huge turn-off. So I chose "fat only".


----------



## IrishBard (Jun 9, 2008)

I am Bi-sizual. I used to date quite thin girls back in college, but now i'm at uni, I've begun to date fat girls. I am what I consider a yo-yo Admirer, sometimes I fall head over heels for fat girls, and other times I treat them as a friend and nothing more.


----------



## Fairia (Jun 9, 2008)

Oddly enough, I would never think of using "bi-sizual" for size preference. I chose both, even though I'm female, I find that women are attractive and beautiful at any size.


----------



## homersimpson (Jun 9, 2008)

I like them all but i'm more of a tall tweenier type of guy...not to small not to big and ya gots to be tall. But who knows i only been with bbw's. To shy to talk to the sbw's so i might not like being with sbw. who knows i sure dont.


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 9, 2008)

i picked bi-sizual and thats because i have not dated exclusively "thin" men or women.

the majority tends to lean towards heavier.


----------



## Frankhw (Jun 9, 2008)

I checked bi-sizual, Although maybe metro-sizual might be more accurate.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 9, 2008)




----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 9, 2008)

I disagree with fail... honest question, honest answers. I certainly don't think less of anyone who is open to whoever they find attractive... and if they're comfortable with that, and their partners are, then great! And I'm happy for the FAs who know for sure that a fat partner is what really works for them in love/life/sex, etc. 

Personally, I like the strict FA type.... but for every one of "my type" there's a girl out there who wants nothing to do with a traditional/strictly speaking FA... so it all works out well. 

 

All lids, all pots, etc.


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jun 9, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I disagree with fail... honest question, honest answers. I certainly don't think less of anyone who is open to whoever they find attractive... and if they're comfortable with that, and their partners are, then great! And I'm happy for the FAs who know for sure that a fat partner is what really works for them in love/life/sex, etc.
> 
> Personally, I like the strict FA type.... but for every one of "my type" there's a girl out there who wants nothing to do with a traditional/strictly speaking FA... so it all works out well.
> 
> ...



You good, liberal, you.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 9, 2008)

bigplaidpants said:


> You good, liberal, you.




It came with my MA driver's license.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 9, 2008)

I agree...! No wrong answers here, unless yer not being honest with yourself to begin with.


----------



## gravity.plan (Jun 10, 2008)

Indeed... though I've gotta say that I'm surprised a guys (or girls) range of preference would matter all that much, really.

Say you're a girl, and a guy is completely smitten with ya.. should it matter who he's found attractive enough to date in the past?


----------



## James (Jun 10, 2008)

to clarify, yes, I was referring to 'sexual' attraction...

the results to this poll kinda surprise me... like Liz says, there's no 'right' or 'wrong'. I'd just always thought that the majority of FAs were in the 'fat only' category when it came to sexual attraction...


----------



## Ben from England (Jun 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> lmao..its like she was your skinny guilty secret!! shhhh..
> hehe



LOL. I wish. God knows _I_ thought it was a secret till one day at lunch we were all talking and someone made a joke, then it turned out that everyone knew, including her. It felt like I'd been walking around with my fly open for six months.


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jun 10, 2008)

James said:


> to clarify, yes, I was referring to 'sexual' attraction...
> 
> the results to this poll kinda surprise me... like Liz says, there's no 'right' or 'wrong'. I'd just always thought that the majority of FAs were in the 'fat only' category when it came to sexual attraction...



I'm surprised too. Especially since the question was thin through fat. I find it interesting that there are so many people who find all sizes attractive, yet still identify themselves PRIMARILY as FAs. I am assuming to be at Dimensions (and to answer this poll), you pretty much self identify as an FA first and foremost. I would be fascinated to learn more about why that would be the case. Not that I think it's wrong at all, I just am curious why someone who likes all sizes chooses to self identify as an FA. I guess, I wonder is it because they still are more likely to be attracted to fat people? Or is it because the fact that fat people are included in their attraction means that they deal with more of the same issues as "Fat only" FAs? Or is there some other reason I can not think of at the moment? I should probably just go start a thread of my own, huh?


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 10, 2008)

gravity.plan said:


> Indeed... though I've gotta say that I'm surprised a guys (or girls) range of preference would matter all that much, really.
> Say you're a girl, and a guy is completely smitten with ya.. should it matter who he's found attractive enough to date in the past?



I think_--tangent_--this goes back to the fat chick feeling that if there isn't something special holding a swain's preference/interest in fatland, what's to keep a him from sliding back into the constant pushy allure of thinland, which is a much bigger / louder / fat-hating place... Maybe. I mean, that doesn't address the 'problem' of the world being full of hot fat chicks either, but still. Maybe that's part of it. But that's for another thread...?


----------



## Raqui (Jun 10, 2008)

Oops I voted but i think i would in some ways qualify as an FA. I love women bodies when they are heavy. I think they look so pretty. I am not attracted to females sexually but alot of my artwork features full frames.

I have always dated heavier men and perfered them but now i am with a slim man never thought that would happen but here I am. I never thought that would happen, I never took slim men serious when I dated them. When I wanted to settle down I looked for that big type of man. The one who looks like Micheal Clark Dunchun from Armagedon, with a giant booty, nice belly and giant thighs. Standing on a table in leopard underward and shaking it sure doesnt hurt!!! And I am not talking about the new smaller version i mean the big ole one from before.

DAMN I AM GETTING A VISUAL

I am now with a slim man who I fell in love with, It was not easy at first because it was so strange. But now i love his body and look forward to him hitting 30 and gaining a little weight! If not I will still be happy.

I hope some of the FA's Male and Female will come out to my radio show this week. I want to have a good panel of FA's so I hope those of you who have some brave hearts will come out and be guests. I got a few maybe's but none set in stone. please contact me [email protected]

The Show Topic for this Friday:
Those in the plus sized community have a negative thought about FA's! The men and women who LOVE & ADMIER FAT! Stigma's are abundant, society, family, friends declare love of Fat as un-natural. Life, Love and Dating is hard, many stay in the closet struggling to come out! Let us understand FA'S, Yes they do exists!


----------



## Raqui (Jun 10, 2008)

gravity.plan said:


> Indeed... though I've gotta say that I'm surprised a guys (or girls) range of preference would matter all that much, really.
> 
> Say you're a girl, and a guy is completely smitten with ya.. should it matter who he's found attractive enough to date in the past?




Oh yes, I dont date men unless have dated and had relationships with women of size. I dont want to be the Fat Girl experiment of there lives. I have been there before and I dont like it. I cant number how many men have told me that they never had a big woman but they find me attractive. Just to have there fun and see what it is like. But it is not serious, and after time and emotions wasted they go about there way.

You have to have at least dating BBW women and had a real relationship not just sex. To many men have fat sex and go home to a skinny woman to live life with. I cant get down with that.

While I am a unique package of height and weight I feel much better dating someone with a preference toward big women and seeks out the larger frame for love. While i dont think many men have found someone exactly like me being so tall and big. If a man has dated a woman of good weight and shorter it is something i can deal with. Height is something most can get over with time.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

i dont know what "strict Fa types" means!? like Fa's who ONLY EVER date big women??
hmm.. i dont understand why it would matter about someones previous partners..

xmer


----------



## GoddessNoir (Jun 10, 2008)

This is sort of a hard question. I LOVE fat guys, for all of the obvious reasons. But my partner, with whom I'm shacking up and starting a family is slim. Like VERY slim. Normally not my cup of tea at all but, he's WONDERFUL. Like REALLY wonderful and so, I adore and love HIM. We have a great love life though honestly, the sight of him solely in his physical form doesn't make me weak in the knees. But, I'm not repulsed by him or anything so, I guess I like bodies of all sizes because I would have refused to go out with him at all if I hadn't liked what I'd seen right? Though again, it was his personality that won me over and over and over.


----------



## Raqui (Jun 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> i dont know what "strict Fa types" means!? like Fa's who ONLY EVER date big women??
> hmm.. i dont understand why it would matter about someones previous partners..
> 
> xmer



To me it matters a lot. I already wrote about this LOL


----------



## Raqui (Jun 10, 2008)

GoddessNoir said:


> This is sort of a hard question. I LOVE fat guys, for all of the obvious reasons. But my partner, with whom I'm shacking up and starting a family is slim. Like VERY slim. Normally not my cup of tea at all but, he's WONDERFUL. Like REALLY wonderful and so, I adore and love HIM. We have a great love life though honestly, the sight of him solely in his physical form doesn't make me weak in the knees. But, I'm not repulsed by him or anything so, I guess I like bodies of all sizes because I would have refused to go out with him at all if I hadn't liked what I'd seen right? Though again, it was his personality that won me over and over and over.




I am in that exact situation. LOL


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

Raqui said:


> To me it matters a lot. I already wrote about this LOL


oh! really? where did you write it..so you need not explain it again! lol..
i feel that that would kinna be like me not wanting to go out with bi-sexual people..or something..
i really dont think it matters who someone has been attracted to in the past. The important thing is that they are attracted to you now..
i'm not sure i understand the reasoning behind those feelings..though i would love to be enlightened by your views on the mattter..

xmer


----------



## TheIceManVer2.0 (Jun 10, 2008)

i would say that I admire thinner women as well, like seeing their beauty. However, what gets me goin is the chub, gotta say. Women considered plump or curvy def do it for me as well, since most of my gf's in that past have been in that range. I have been attracted to very large women for quite some time, but never dated one until a bit later The only women I have dated that could be considered "big" would be a bbw I dated in my late teens, who was prob around 320ish (my first taste of real fatty goodness, and a sweetie pie to boot) and my current girl who is around 265, and has the most beautiful face EVER! Despite being with a couple of women on the larger side, I do have an appreciation for smaller BBW's as well as thinner girls. My gf was very athletic (prob about 85lbs lighter)when we met, and I would say I am more into her physically now, but I def found her just as gorgeous then. Body type is only part of the attraction for me. Style, personality,etc. go a long way. I have always considered myself lucky like that, because my little pal doesnt discriminate!


----------



## blubrluvr (Jun 10, 2008)

Either size will work, but only one size for boobs, BIG!

Of course, the Fat Nazis will accuse me of being one of those misguided
breast men who occasionally wanders into the FA community.....

Well, even if I find a thin busty woman attractive, I'll always try to get her 
to have a second helping of dessert!

Take that!


----------



## Raqui (Jun 10, 2008)

It is right in the thread a few spaces up LOL


----------



## superodalisque (Jun 10, 2008)

for those of you who kind of apologetically say your bi--don't! i don't think you should feel you are somehow cheating if you don't like fat women exclusively. there are some of us who kinda prefer a guy who likes both. for me, it makes me feel less odd and less of a fetish if a guy just likes women period and doesn't really specialize in body types and choses me. i'm just more relaxed with that. maybe its unfair but it just makes me feel as though i'm more likely to be taken for the entirety of my womanhood, or whatever the heck that means i don't think you have to be a specialist.

i still think most men like both and the polling seems to show the fat end of the bell curve. i really believe there are only a very few men who don't find a fat girl attractive at all when you get down to it. i think for most men it really depends on the person, her confidence, kindness,intelligence and presentation.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

superodalisque said:


> for those of you who kind of apologetically say your bi--don't! i don't think you should feel you are somehow cheating if you don't like fat women exclusively. there are some of us who kinda prefer a guy who likes both. for me, it makes me feel less odd and less of a fetish if a guy just likes women period and doesn't really specialize in body types and choses me. i'm just more relaxed with that. maybe its unfair but it just makes me feel as though i'm more likely to be taken for the entirety of my womanhood, or whatever the heck that means i don't think you have to be a specialist.
> 
> i still think most men like both and the polling seems to show the fat end of the bell curve. i really believe there are only a very few men who don't find a fat girl attractive at all when you get down to it. i think for most men it really depends on the person, her confidence, kindness,intelligence and presentation.


ahh i thought you ment you would only be with people who were exclusivly Fa..?!
I'm confused..
och well...

xmer


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

oops i quoted the wrong person!! lol..

xmer


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 10, 2008)

I might have to jump in with some of my fellow ladies here and say I think I would only date a man who is strictly into big women. I spent most of my teen years being the fat girl that my bfs were "into", but I was always left for a skinny girl in the end. Not saying all bi-sizual men would do that. It's just my own preference based on my previous experience.


----------



## Tad (Jun 10, 2008)

If you were to put all the worlds birds together, and had to pick your favorite, you would not be apt to choose the barn swallo. It is not as colorful as a peacock, or a canary, nor are its colors are sharp or well recognized as even the robin or cardinal. It is not large like the eagles, nor even close to the size of a seagull, but neither is it amongst the smallest of birds. Its song is not so sweet as the nightingale or lark and it doesnt copy human speech like a parrot. It does not have the odd appeal of the penguin, nor the famous history of the peregrine falcon. It is not a fleet runner like the ostrich, a gifted swimmer like the loon, nor even a hoverer like the hummingbird.

Yet, if you look at a sparrow on its own, it is a wonderful bird! Its size and form and perfectly suited to what it does. It is capable flyer, able to work in the close confines of trees and yet to migrate thousands of miles. It is quite cute in its own way. Its calls are pleasant, and have their own complexities and meanings. They manage on their own, in pairs, and in large flocks. They are very gifted and hard working nest builders and take good care of their young. And they eat insects, a boon to us humans most of the time. Truly they are a bird with much to admire, when you look at them on their own.

Or to use a different analogy, think about choosing a sports team for which to cheer. Most people would love for their team to be successful, have a long and storied history, and be a top notch organization full of classy people. But at the same time, people also tend to like to cheer for their local team. Perhaps the local team started only six years ago, has a jerk for a manager, and one of its biggest stars killed someone while driving drunk but got off because of his fame. Hardly the ideal team to support, but if it is the home team maybe the fan finds things to like about it all the same, how it is doing better year after year, the owners dedication to the community, the rookie with potential, the role-player who does huge amounts of charity work. There are bound to be good things. It may not be Arsenal or the Yankees or the Canadians, but it is the fans own team.

I think this is part of the issue with many FA and thinner women. Given a catalog of women and asked to circle those they found the most attractive, theyd most likely circle all larger women. But in real life we seldom meet people in the catalog type of situation, although I grant that dating web sites and certain night clubs may be a bit like that. But more often we meet people one or a few at a time. And here like the barn swallow, looked at as individuals, those to whom we may not consider our primary physical type may in fact have much to admire. If we spend our time comparing them to others, or focusing on what qualities they dont have, it is true that we may be unsatisfied. But if we focus on all that they do have going for them, then that will no doubt be rather a lot. 

Overall, I think that this is an admirable quality, the ability to focus on the good and ignore the less appealing. I think most people are pretty capable of this, just look at all the Hillary Clinton supporters who are now trying to focus on the good in Obama instead of the bad. I bet by election time a lot of them will be pretty passionate supporters of his.

So yes, this means that some people who are not FAs will fall deeply in love with fat partners, and it means that some FA will fall for thinner partners. (and sometimes the fact that people arent trying so hard with these people actually makes such connections happen more easily, I think).


----------



## fatlane (Jun 10, 2008)

I like both kinds, BBW and SSBBW.

Or is BBW not "thin"?

I am so easily confused...


----------



## butch (Jun 10, 2008)

I tend to find two types of bodies attractive-fat bodies and athletic, muscular bodies. Typically, I'm more likely to find athletic female bodies hotter than athletic male bodies, and fat male bodies hotter than female fat bodies, but none of that is cut and dried.

I don't have anything else to add, really, but since so many people seem to find it odd how many of us who are attracted to fat people are also attracted to other types of bodies, I thought I'd throw in my POV, and suggest that if we're at Dims, we use the labels FA and FFA, but that doesn't mean we apply the label to ourselves in every walk of life, because I imagine I'm not the only one who doesn't care for any of the labels-the BBW, the FFA, etc. and so forth.

I don't think my attraction to fat bodies is any less because I also find other types of bodies attracttive, but I imagine this thread is more about male FAs and BBWs, so I'll shut up now.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> I might have to jump in with some of my fellow ladies here and say I think I would only date a man who is strictly into big women. I spent most of my teen years being the fat girl that my bfs were "into", but I was always left for a skinny girl in the end. Not saying all bi-sizual men would do that. It's just my own preference based on my previous experience.


so its a personal insecurity? i was wondering about that. I shall use the gender sexuality analogy again. Just because someone is bi-sexual doesnt always mean they will cheat just because there is more to chose from genderwise. Different humans have varying degrees of the amount of people they find attractive and also diferent degrees of how faithful they are. You might well go out with an Fa who would cheat on you because that is in thier nature. I dont see how it could possibly be worse because they would go off with another big woman. Then of course you could go out with a "bi-fatual" guy who would never cheat on you, with a big or thin woman. Its a shame to discount bi-fatuals just because you have had experiences in the past.
personally i wouldnt class myself as bi-fatual, as at this point in my life i have realised i ONLY want to be with big women. I have also NEVER cheated in my life. Infact the only time i came close was about 10 years ago when i was dating a pretty thin (quite thin not pretty..though she was pretty too) and i prefered a big woman i knew. Still didnt actually cheat, though i did break up with my skinnyish gf and was with my bbw friend. 
i hope my skinny ex doesnt have any deep seated psychological problems with dating women/bi fatuals/scottish people in the future!?

What would happen if you fell in love with a bi-fatual? oh lol.. i cant even believe i asked that question!! but would you rule them out incase of the event of them cheating on you with another woman fat or thin??

i find it interesting.. but i feel a bit sorry for all the bi-fatuals!
Also..on your first date do you ask for all your partners previous partners measurements??

xmer


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> so its a personal insecurity?


Im going to call it more of a personal choice rather than an insecurity. Learns from experience and moved on.



> Its a shame to discount bi-fatuals just because you have had experiences in the past.


Well, I am basing this off of my own experiences and when I have been burned enough times, I tend not to go back for another. Its just how I work.



> What would happen if you fell in love with a bi-fatual? oh lol.. i cant even believe i asked that question!! but would you rule them out incase of the event of them cheating on you with another woman fat or thin??



I don't think I would just say well you like skinny girls too, eff that I'm out of here. But it's just something I look for in a guy. If he doesnt have what I want, why should I compromise? 




> Also..on your first date do you ask for all your partners previous partners measurements??


Yeah, I make them bring the papers with their old partners signatures and photos and everything. I dont play around! 
Seriously? Is that a real question? I have only dated 2 FA's and both have been FAT ONLY. Both have explained over time what type of women they have been with and prefered. I have had a comfort with these men that no other bi-sizual has given me. So I tend to think I will be sticking with fat only men.

I also stated that I didnt mean all bi-sizuals cheat. I made sure to state that because I know many many people dont. But in my previous relationships that was not the case.

I would like to say that if we aren't going to get on the FA's i this thread about if they are bi-sizual or not, lets not get on those of us who have a specific preference as well. Thanks.


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with Sasha, I don't think anybody's preferences - on either side - should be under the scope here, not to mention it's all sort of becoming off-topic!

We debate all sorts of issues on either side of this up and down all the time...I was sort of enjoying a focused thread (notice how much more difficult it is to collect this information from non-FAs in that other thread) where for once the poll / some facts were topmost . Granted a small self-selected group and all that, but...anyhow.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not attracted to fat women...but love me some athletic types though! I'm not dead though, so I recognize beauty in all its forms; but I've never been in a relationship with a fat chick.


----------



## runningman (Jun 10, 2008)

I haven't read many replies here because basically I am a man and thus too lazy to scan through 5 pages of replies.  So I am probably just repeating several other replies but well tough!

Whilst I can appreciate that a slim girl may be pretty (for example I think Keira Knightly is pretty) I know that for me to get erm excited, I have to be with a big girl. That's just the way i'm wired I guess. Only a fat body can erm get the (gee I wish I had a better vocabulary ) juices flowing. I go weak at the knees etc etc (insert your own cliche here)


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im going to call it more of a personal choice rather than an insecurity. Learns from experience and moved on.
> 
> 
> Well, I am basing this off of my own experiences and when I have been burned enough times, I tend not to go back for another. Its just how I work.
> ...


No need for thanks.. i cant do the whole posty quotish thing..but i will say that..
You say you have only ever been with two Fa's.. I would say that Bi-fatuals are Fa's too..ie. they Admire fat.
I also think that we cant hold prejudices about people from the experiences we have had from someone who shared something in common with them in the past..(especially something like sexuality) Though each to thier own of course!
And of course i was joking when i said "Also on your first date would you ask for the measurements of all thier previous partners" but it wasnt directed at you just at people who would never date bi-fatuals in general.
I'm really not getting at people with specific preferences, i was just curious as to why anyone would discount a perfectly good partner because of the size of the partners they have had in the past. The only reason i can think of is that, like yourself they have been burned in the past.. Fair enough. I dont think its learning from experience though as much as it is presuming that all people who have the same preference will behave in the same way.. maby with some more experience you might then think that bi-fatuals are actually ok..
There are arseholes in every sect and walk of life, doesnt mean you have to tar everyone with the same brush though..
That is my feeling on the matter though ...different tarred brush strokes for different folkes!

xmer


----------



## Frankhw (Jun 10, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> I checked bi-sizual, Although maybe metro-sizual might be more accurate.



After reading more of the thread and further thought I came to the conclusion that bi-sizual IS accurate for me. I love my wife and everything about her. Even though she's currently a borderline ssbbw, due to physical injuries she may have to lose weight (maybe a substantial amount) to fully recover. 

The fact that I'm bi-sizual lets her know that I'll love (and be attracted to) her just as much no matter at her weight.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 10, 2008)

Frankhw said:


> After reading more of the thread and further thought I came to the conclusion that bi-sizual IS accurate for me. I love my wife and everything about her. Even though she's currently a borderline ssbbw, due to physical injuries she may have to lose weight (maybe a substantial amount) to fully recover.
> 
> The fact that I'm bi-sizual lets her know that I'll love (and be attracted to) her just as much no matter at her weight.



You sound like a good man Frank, supportive and caring to Betty. I think "bi-sizual" sounds like a better description of your preference than "metro-sizual". 

I'm not completely clear on the concept of what "metro-sizual" is, but somehow I believe it involves the wearing of mascara... 

To be quite frank with you... Frank, I don't think your wearing mascara would go over too well in farm country if you know what I'm sayin'...


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 10, 2008)

I can find smaller bodies cute, but only large, soft bodies can register as sexually appealing for me.


----------



## The Fez (Jun 10, 2008)

The Orange Mage said:


> I can find smaller bodies cute, but only large, soft bodies can register as sexually appealing for me.



exactly what I was goint to say; I don't think I could date a thin girl and find it fully satisfying


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 10, 2008)

mergirl said:


> i dont know what "strict Fa types" means!? like Fa's who ONLY EVER date big women??
> hmm.. i dont understand why it would matter about someones previous partners..
> 
> xmer



Personally I feel that if you (not specifically you but in general) consider yourself a FA you'd only want to date big women. If one of the main things that you are attracted to is fat, why would you go out with someone who wasn't? There could be the occasional person that slips through because of their personality, but that would be the exception. 




mergirl said:


> oh! really? where did you write it..so you need not explain it again! lol..
> i feel that that would kinna be like me not wanting to go out with bi-sexual people..or something..
> i really dont think it matters who someone has been attracted to in the past. The important thing is that they are attracted to you now..
> i'm not sure i understand the reasoning behind those feelings..though i would love to be enlightened by your views on the mattter..
> ...



I think the point about only dating guys who are true fat admirers is because of bi-sizual guys that might not be comfortable in public with fat girls. This guys might "cave" in the pressures of society and break up with a big girlfriend and go out with a skinny because it's "easier". 

Also a history of skinny girlfriends might be an indication of something like "I'm not completely attracted to big women, but would you like to be my guinea pig and let's see how you are in bed".


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 10, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I think the point about only dating guys who are true fat admirers is because of bi-sizual guys that might not be comfortable in public with fat girls. This guys might "cave" in the pressures of society and break up with a big girlfriend and go out with a skinny because it's "easier".
> 
> Also a history of skinny girlfriends might be an indication of something like "I'm not completely attracted to big women, but would you like to be my guinea pig and let's see how you are in bed".




First off, muchos agreed on this! I totally understand what Sash is on about and I gotta say, I feel the same.....Im glad you wrote this the way you did Jay because I couldnt think of how to put it.....the next thing Im gonna write is probably gonna be kinda confusing to some, and you may say "what on earth are you talking about woman" but.........

In terms of the whole dating a guy who is into big girls ONLY im on board and would want this for myself also.....because I kinda thought of it like this.....agreed, regardless of what size, gender, orientation blah blah blah your into, everyone is capable of cheating but my thoughts were.....If someone is gonna cheat on me, would I rather them cheat on me with someone who was like me (physically) or someone who was nothing at all like me? (Not that Id ever want to be cheated on but.....) I kinda feel like Id be less hurt, and would kinda understand it more if somebody cheated on me with another big woman. If a guy was to leave me for/cheat on me with a slimmer woman...id kinda think 'what the f*ck were you doing with me in the first place?' and yes I do understand the same could be said if they cheated on me with another fat girl but my own thoughts would be that I think I would be less hurt.

I also agree with the thing about some bi-sizual guys may not be so sure about actually really wanting to be with a bigger girl an the shame factor coming into play(in no way shape or form am I implying or mean to imply that everyone who chooses 'bi-sizual' is ashamed of being with a big woman, before anyone gets offended), so I think wanting to be with a strict FA is a real boost for us fat girls as it makes us feel like that trophy wench that we may not ever feel with someone who is not a strict fatty lover........if that makes any sense? I hope it does, it made sense to me anyway.

Then again I would never turn down someone because there one and only preference was not for a larger lady, but I kinda suppose that, like you FA's 'once you have fat you never go back' for me I kinda feel that in the same respect for FA's (I would make up some cool rhyme but at the mo cannot think of one). Its a comfort and security thing I feel in some respects.

Anyway, that is all from me....

P.S Great thread!!!!


----------



## mergirl (Jun 10, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Personally I feel that if you (not specifically you but in general) consider yourself a FA you'd only want to date big women. If one of the main things that you are attracted to is fat, why would you go out with someone who wasn't? There could be the occasional person that slips through because of their personality, but that would be the exception.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm.. i have to disagree there..fat admiration (though i sometimes find the term a bit weird) is an attraction to fat! You dont always HAVE to be with fat partners to appreciate the beauty of Fat men and women.. Unless there is some strict definition of Fa that means that in order to be an Fa you have to ONLY find FAT people atractive..
and as for your second point, i find that rediculous..Why on EARTH would a bi-sizual guy be any more or less comfortable/uncomfortable in public with fat girls??
There are some Fa's who ONLY date fat women but are totally in the closet and there are bi-sizual people who are totally out about thier preference without shame or uncomfort!? If anyone felt uncomfortable being in public with me then i wouldnt even consider being with them no matter what thier sexuality was!!!
hmm..as for using big women as a sexual experiment.. thats NOT Bi-fatuality.. thats assholism!!

xmer


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2008)

gravity.plan said:


> Indeed... though I've gotta say that I'm surprised a guys (or girls) range of preference would matter all that much, really.
> 
> Say you're a girl, and a guy is completely smitten with ya.. should it matter who he's found attractive enough to date in the past?



To keep it short and sweet - yes, it matters to me. Should it? I have no idea. It's not about who they've dated in the past, it's their ability to just as easily find a 120lbs girl sexually interesting/attractive as a 420lbs girl sexually interesting/attractive. 

I want to know that the person I'm with prefers my body in a general sense, rather than wondering if now he's back in the mood for a skinny girl... because, you know, it's all where the wind takes you. 

Yeah, nope... I want a guy who would pick the fat silhouette 99.9% of the time. No one else has to feel that... but after dating FAs and non-FAs (whole other topic, discussed a million times) I know which I want for myself. 

And glad to have him!


----------



## butch (Jun 10, 2008)

I think mergirl said this, but it bears repeating (and no, I'm not criticizing anyone's right to prefer an FA over a 'bi-sizual') a bi-sizual person is no more or less likely to dump a fat person for a thin person, or not get as turned on by a fat body as a thin one, or any of the other things that FAs are being claimed to possess to the exclusion of other sexual desires.

Some of the things I'm reading about bi-sizual folks sounds no different from the stuff I've read about bisexuals-that they're at a point of arrested development, and they're ashamed of their gay sexuality, and as a result both the straight and the queer community often times are not welcoming places for bisexuals. I hope bi-sizuals don't end up feeling the same, not feeling at home at Dims or other places because people are uncomfortable with the idea that one can feel the same about both thin and fat people, sexually.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2008)

it might bear repeating... I luvs me some bi-sizual mens :wubu:




*mouths silently "PM me fellas"*


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 10, 2008)

(Disclaimer: All you and yours are general and not directed to/at Butch... just used the post as a springboard.)

I think, from what I've read, people have been very careful to be clear that no one is faulting anyone for any choices... whether they think they fall in either category. A few girls were asked very pointed questions about WHY they want only an FA, and they answered about their reasons only to find some more debate about their own personal reasons... I just hope the two issues don't become confused. 

One is people's answers about who they are in relation to their sexual attraction- totally fine. The other are people's reasonings for wanting whatever they want in that partner - totally fine. 

I think whatever anyone likes or wants is fine.... this isn't (or at least shouldn't be) a contentuous issue at all. For every girl who doesn't want an FA, there are more who do. For every guy who will date many different sizes, there are guys who prefer only fat, etc. It all works out in the end... so I don't even see how anyone's preference or likes in their partner, on either side of the fence, should make anyone feel uncomfortable. 

I don't know, I sort of see this very similar to being at a restaurant with a large menu. Some are always going to go for the steaks - it's their thing. Some will look the whole menu over and choose something that speaks to them more specifically at that moment. I just can't see how anyone elses choices in what they want, on either side) should get anyone feeling bad. But then again, I've never understood that about the boards - someone's preference for one thing is not a condemnation of you or your things.


----------



## butch (Jun 10, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> (Disclaimer: All you and yours are general and not directed to/at Butch... just used the post as a springboard.)
> 
> I think, from what I've read, people have been very careful to be clear that no one is faulting anyone for any choices... whether they think they fall in either category. A few girls were asked very pointed questions about WHY they want only an FA, and they answered about their reasons only to find some more debate about their own personal reasons... I just hope the two issues don't become confused.
> 
> ...



I know this isn't directed at me, AnnMarie, and I appreciate the disclaimer. I personally don't have any issue with anyone liking what they like, but there has been an undercurrent throughout this thread of people being surprised that there are more people picking 'bi-sizual' than 'FA' and since we all know the frequency with which issues of 'closeted FAs' comes up on the boards, I wanted to be clear that those of us who chose 'bi-sizual' in the poll are not closet cases or deluded or confused or any of the other things that have traditionally been said about folks who straddle sexual binaries.

You're absolutely right that no one should be made to feel bad for their preferences, and from reading things that you and misty and others have written, I am very understanding of why many fat womem prefer only FAs (heck, how could they not after reading some of the great things you've said about FAs?), but part of me wonders if this is a gender thing? Maybe folks like mergirl and I are different from male FAs, I don't know? I wonder if fat men notice a similar difference in how a FFA treats him over a non-FFA? 

Quite frankly, the only thing I really really wish is that there were enough FAs, bi-sizuals, what have you, to go around, since the numbers game doesn't seem to favor fat folks at all.


----------



## Frankhw (Jun 10, 2008)

fa_man_stan said:


> You sound like a good man Frank, supportive and caring to Betty. I think "bi-sizual" sounds like a better description of your preference than "metro-sizual".
> 
> I'm not completely clear on the concept of what "metro-sizual" is, but somehow I believe it involves the wearing of mascara...
> 
> To be quite frank with you... Frank, I don't think your wearing mascara would go over too well in farm country if you know what I'm sayin'...



Metro-sizual is to Metro sexual

What

Bi-sizual is to Bi-sexual :doh:


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 10, 2008)

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to missy_blue_eyez again... I think I loved the last paragraph. Once you go fat you never go back. I think the saying that goes for me is once you go FA, it's the only way you'll stay. 



missy_blue_eyez said:


> First off, muchos agreed on this! I totally understand what Sash is on about and I gotta say, I feel the same.....Im glad you wrote this the way you did Jay because I couldnt think of how to put it.....the next thing Im gonna write is probably gonna be kinda confusing to some, and you may say "what on earth are you talking about woman" but.........
> 
> In terms of the whole dating a guy who is into big girls ONLY im on board and would want this for myself also.....because I kinda thought of it like this.....agreed, regardless of what size, gender, orientation blah blah blah your into, everyone is capable of cheating but my thoughts were.....If someone is gonna cheat on me, would I rather them cheat on me with someone who was like me (physically) or someone who was nothing at all like me? (Not that Id ever want to be cheated on but.....) I kinda feel like Id be less hurt, and would kinda understand it more if somebody cheated on me with another big woman. If a guy was to leave me for/cheat on me with a slimmer woman...id kinda think 'what the f*ck were you doing with me in the first place?' and yes I do understand the same could be said if they cheated on me with another fat girl but my own thoughts would be that I think I would be less hurt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 10, 2008)

PolarKat said:


> Are you still an FA if you don't like fat beyond X weight, or under X weight. It's common to hear "FA/FFA's" mention this.. or one might have a preference for a certain shape (pear, bellly, hourglass etc..) and not have a preference for the other etc.. and then there's our perception of what's fat.. one persons fat is anothers skinny, and vice versa.. I just think it's alot more grey when it comes to being an FA than just a strong preference for a fat partner..



Good point. Some "true" FAs strike me as being very stinted in what they like....as in it starts seeming they are more into the body size and shape more than the person. Is there anything wrong with liking just one thing? I suppose not...though I do find it boring as hell. Variety is the spice of life...I like spicy people  
Funny, I come here and these guys don't really "like fat chicks"...they like certain things about some fat chicks. So if it's okay for a guy to be like this....then why isn't it okay for a guy to like more than just fat women? 
(Yes, I realize that it's not really been said that it's "not okay"...just making a point, I hope)



Tychondarova said:


> Don't get me wrong, I LOVE fat women. They're sexy and sensual and gorgeous.
> 
> But that doesn't mean I haven't seen my share of skinny girls who were gorgeous also.
> 
> ...



Yeppers....all sizes can be beautiful....isn't that the point ...at least some of the time? 



pdgujer148 said:


> SSBBW turn my head like a whipcord; Asian ladies get a furtive second glance; *redheads rule all.*



How YOU doing? :wubu: 





gravity.plan said:


> Indeed... though I've gotta say that I'm surprised a guys (or girls) range of preference would matter all that much, really.
> 
> Say you're a girl, and a guy is completely smitten with ya.. should it matter who he's found attractive enough to date in the past?



Never mattered to me....any man that has ever "left" or dumped me didn't do it over my size. I'm a hard bitch when I want to be...and if he was willing to stick around long enough to get that close, I doubt my size bothered him that much. I want to be loved...for myself. Sure, it's nice when a lover likes my body and expresses it....but is that enough? Should I pass up the guy that might be able to give me what I need because he dated a really thin woman before me? I have dated thin men...so whom am I to judge a guy that dates thin women? 



Raqui said:


> Oh yes, I dont date men unless have dated and had relationships with women of size. I dont want to be the Fat Girl experiment of there lives. I have been there before and I dont like it. I cant number how many men have told me that they never had a big woman but they find me attractive. Just to have there fun and see what it is like. But it is not serious, and after time and emotions wasted they go about there way.



I have found myself...more than once... being the "biggest" a guys ever been out with. I didn't feel like a "fat experiment". Know why? He is a guy that doesn't usually want a fattie...yet he asked me out. Wow....I feel special  
But seriously, one thing I know about men...if they don't like you physically in some way, they aren't going to be spending too much time on ya  
If I made them turn their head and say "hmmmmmmm" then it's enough for me to know this. 
(though I do need to add that I don't downplay anyone else's bad experiences ...I have had some of my own...just in different ways and those types of experiences can change anyone.)



GoddessNoir said:


> This is sort of a hard question. I LOVE fat guys, for all of the obvious reasons. But my partner, with whom I'm shacking up and starting a family is slim. Like VERY slim. Normally not my cup of tea at all but, he's WONDERFUL. Like REALLY wonderful and so, I adore and love HIM. We have a great love life though honestly, the sight of him solely in his physical form doesn't make me weak in the knees. But, I'm not repulsed by him or anything so, I guess I like bodies of all sizes because I would have refused to go out with him at all if I hadn't liked what I'd seen right? Though again, it was his personality that won me over and over and over.



Both of my ex-husbands were too skinny for my tastes....but I preferred them over the other guys I had been with for whatever reason. Size doesn't a good man make or break. I like it when a man is capable of realizing this, as well. 



superodalisque said:


> for those of you who kind of apologetically say your bi--don't! i don't think you should feel you are somehow cheating if you don't like fat women exclusively. *there are some of us who kinda prefer a guy who likes both. for me, it makes me feel less odd and less of a fetish if a guy just likes women period and doesn't really specialize in body types and choses me. i'm just more relaxed with that. maybe its unfair but it just makes me feel as though i'm more likely to be taken for the entirety of my womanhood, or whatever the heck that means i don't think you have to be a specialist.*


Bingo....all the "exclusivity" bothers me.....look up, look around and see what really matters. 


superodalisque said:


> i still think most men like both and the polling seems to show the fat end of the bell curve. * i really believe there are only a very few men who don't find a fat girl attractive at all when you get down to it.* i think for most men it really depends on the person, her confidence, kindness,intelligence and presentation.



I concur....with both parts of this paragraph. More men like a bigger women than most realize...and most of the intelligent ones know to look deeper than just what meets the eye. 



butch said:


> I think mergirl said this, but it bears repeating (and no, I'm not criticizing anyone's right to prefer an FA over a 'bi-sizual') *a bi-sizual person is no more or less likely to dump a fat person for a thin person, or not get as turned on by a fat body as a thin one, or any of the other things that FAs are being claimed to possess to the exclusion of other sexual desires.*



Yeppers....I haven't dumped anyone over their size...if I found them attractive enough to date why would I suddenly lose my mind and dump them for "not being attractive enough"? Unless it's some asshole trying to "better deal" you from the beginning....and if he/she does it to you, then he will do it to the next. 
They dump me....and somel have tried to came back. (Oh lawd, how I wickedly cackle to myself over those misfortunate few   ) 
I think a lot of time when someone breaks up with you....it might not necessarily be over you but some type of insecurity they have.....and it's their problem alone to overcome.


By the way, I didn't choose an option in the poll but I am a bi-sizual heterosexual female. 
My idea of attraction varies man to man- I like people who are of the same mindset.


----------



## gravity.plan (Jun 10, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I think whatever anyone likes or wants is fine.... this isn't (or at least shouldn't be) a contentuous issue at all. For every girl who doesn't want an FA, there are more who do. For every guy who will date many different sizes, there are guys who prefer only fat, etc. It all works out in the end... so I don't even see how anyone's preference or likes in their partner, on either side of the fence, should make anyone feel uncomfortable.
> 
> I don't know, I sort of see this very similar to being at a restaurant with a large menu. Some are always going to go for the steaks - it's their thing. Some will look the whole menu over and choose something that speaks to them more specifically at that moment. I just can't see how anyone elses choices in what they want, on either side) should get anyone feeling bad. But then again, I've never understood that about the boards - someone's preference for one thing is not a condemnation of you or your things.



I made the original post that sparked the whole preference debate.. maybe because my sense of definition is off? 

Anyway.. I gotta say that it irked me (a little bit, anyway) that a persons true preferences would come into question because of dating history. 
To me, it should be a non-issue.. I mean, aren't most of the people on this board playing for the same team? It might just be something I could never relate to.. because all I care about in a relationship is that the person I'm crazy-into is also crazy-into me.

But then again, I never got my menu!


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 10, 2008)

I'm not really fixated on superficial stuff like fat or thin. I only care about what is truly important. Like personality, if they are a good person and of course breast size. 

Yes, I am evil.


----------



## PolarKat (Jun 11, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Good point. Some "true" FAs strike me as being very stinted in what they like....as in it starts seeming they are more into the body size and shape more than the person. Is there anything wrong with liking just one thing? I suppose not...though I do find it boring as hell. Variety is the spice of life...I like spicy people
> Funny, I come here and these guys don't really "like fat chicks"...they like certain things about some fat chicks. So if it's okay for a guy to be like this....then why isn't it okay for a guy to like more than just fat women?
> (Yes, I realize that it's not really been said that it's "not okay"...just making a point, I hope)


I don't think we can say there's something wrong with just liking one thing, but I think at the point you mentioned, it gets kind of weird.. I can understand having a strong preference for something, but the idea of having only one aspect of a person being the deal maker/breaker.. What if the person was an "Age admirer".. after 20 years with them they tell you "sorry but now you're just too old, you keep the kids/house, and I take the car..". 

I totaly agree that life without spice is like eating cardboard, and that spice is found in many aspects of different people, and it's also found in one person in many ways.


----------



## Les Toil (Jun 11, 2008)

Fat only, but I'm smitten with slightly chubby girls too.


----------



## UMBROBOYUM (Jun 11, 2008)

I have to say I love women. 

I prefer Chubby thick, chunky , plump, fat or whatever you call it a lot. Its cause I need someone to keep "mei warmz in z winterz...... "


Hold me....


Voted Bi---- Sizual...


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

hmmm.. well this is a really interesting debate. Before now it never actually entered my head that people would not consider being with someone who is bi-fatual. But then i have heard of those in the gay scene who wouldnt date bi-sexuals. Actually its for pretty much the same resons stated here by a few including some more: They might cheat on me with (i'll use the lesbian example for fun) a guy!!..god forbid! , I only want them to find MY body/gender type attractive because this will make me feel somehow less insecure.. 
I also think there is some feeling of a bisizual "letting the side down" somehow, like Fa is an exclusive group and heaven forbid anyone who isnt only a bbw/bhm!!
I think the bi-sizuals find the same sort of stigmatisation (whether it is directed at them or just a sense of unacceptance) here as bi-sexuals find in the gay scene and also the straight scene i.e everywhere else! I find that a shame because sometimes places like here are the only place where Fa's can come together to discuss thier love of big women/men and whether that preference completely takes over thier lives or they also like fat people too i think they should be embraced with arms open.
Not understanding why women would'nt be with a bi-fatual i realise is a philosophical question now and something i'm never going to understand because its just too specifif and is obviously mixed in with a whole host of other issues that i have never experienced.. so there is no point trying to understand it anymore.
I am an Fa and indeed "once i had fat i couldnt go back" also i would prefer the "fatter silluette" 99.9% of the time, it doesnt mean that my admiration of big women would be ANY less feverant than a bi-fatual person.
Where does it begin or indeed end? Because Fat loving has its very own spectrum..
Would the ssbbws not date people who had only dated "chubby" women in the past??
would the "plumpers" feel insecure about those who had dated only ssbbs in the past?
Personally i feel, there is being a ghetto created within a ghetto here. There are already so many devisions on the fat scene.. why divide up the Fa's? Fat lovers love Fat! and THAT is THAT!! 
i cant see why people get all insecure about others who can find the beauty in any bodies.. maby they are the one's who are most enlightened and beautiful souls??
Alas i am a shallow bastard and only date fat chicks.. but i seriously hope that i have it in me to love a skinny boy were he to move me above and beyond bodies.. 
I shall never know that about myself, as i've never met all humans on the earth.. so until i do i can never say i'm 100% anything.

xmer


----------



## butch (Jun 11, 2008)

mer, I think we're pretty close in agreement, but I will say that for the ladies who exclusively date men, the way some of them have written about why they prefer FAs (in other threads) seems very convincing to me. From what folks like AnnMarie and Mistical Misty, among others, have written is, the male FAs are more attentive, more attuned to what fat girls need, both in and out of the bedroom. They are much better lovers in the bedroom, it appears, because of their particular turn ons for the fat female form.

When folks prefer FAs for those reasons, then I get it. Although as with all things, I think bi-sizual as a category has a lot of space for different types of body appreciation, and in that regard someone like you or I may be just as able to get it on with the fat girls in a way that would be fat girl approved. Just like I'm a bisexual whose preference for one gender is greater than the other, I can be a bisizual whose preference for one body size is greater than the other.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

butch said:


> mer, I think we're pretty close in agreement, but I will say that for the ladies who exclusively date men, the way some of them have written about why they prefer FAs (in other threads) seems very convincing to me. From what folks like AnnMarie and Mistical Misty, among others, have written is, the male FAs are more attentive, more attuned to what fat girls need, both in and out of the bedroom. They are much better lovers in the bedroom, it appears, because of their particular turn ons for the fat female form.
> 
> When folks prefer FAs for those reasons, then I get it. Although as with all things, I think bi-sizual as a category has a lot of space for different types of body appreciation, and in that regard someone like you or I may be just as able to get it on with the fat girls in a way that would be fat girl approved. Just like I'm a bisexual whose preference for one gender is greater than the other, I can be a bisizual whose preference for one body size is greater than the other.


yup! i TOTALLY get wanting to date an FA over someone who is only in it for the soul and the body love comming second!!..i mean who doesnt want to be worshipped.. but i feel a bi-fatual person could worship a Fat body just as much as someone who only EVER dates fat people..
Just as a bi lady would totally worship another womans body if she was with her even though she has worshipped male bodoes in the past.. if you know what i mean..?? hmm i hope someone does cause sometimes i dont even know what i mean!! lmao

xmer


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jun 11, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> I'm not really fixated on superficial stuff like fat or thin. I only care about what is truly important. Like personality, if they are a good person and of course breast size.
> 
> Yes, I am evil.



LOL....

Men are bi-furcated creatures with forked penises. 

(the two penises are separated by a neck & torso...)


----------



## Raqui (Jun 11, 2008)

Goodness I eat dinner and go to sleep and I cant even keep up with the posts. When are you people going to email me. DAMN IT we should be talking about this one my SHOW WINK WINK WINK 

COME ON I KNOW YOU WANT TO 

[email protected]

come on do it send me the email


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

And what about Bi-biguals? Where people can find big women attractive from say (dont think its that big though) 180lbs to 700 lbs..
My point being, where is the cut off point where someone stops being an Fa?
If 180 is deemed as an "acceptable" size for someone to be considered an Fa.. then what if thier partner lost a pound or so... would it make thier sexuality less valid?
nope.
I think the sooner people realise sexuality is intrinsic, subjective and fluid the sooner we could all stop having such silly arguments about it!!
But then what the hell fun would that be!? lmao

xxmer


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2008)

ok, since I started this poll, let me clear up what I intended to find out from it.

All I wanted to know, was the proportion of self-identified FAs that also find slim women attractive (i.e. are non-exclusive when it comes to fat and their choice of sexual partners)?

I had presumed that the proportion of this kind of FA would be quite small, but it appears I was wrong. This is *really* surprising to me but (as somebody else mentioned) maybe it also helps explain the conflicted nature of so many FAs when it comes to their sexuality? Dating a thin woman would be 'easier', but for me such an idea has always seemed dishonest and undesirable as it would lack any physical attraction.

If one could be attracted to both thin and fat then it makes sense that 'thin' will be picked more often than 'fat' by bi-sizual individuals as it goes against the grain far less to date a thin woman than a fat one. Of course, I 'm just making a generalized assumption but I imagine that this might be another factor in why BBWs may prefer 'fat-only' FAs?


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

James said:


> ok, since I started this poll, let me clear up what I intended to find out from it.
> 
> All I wanted to know, was the proportion of self-identified FAs that also find slim women attractive (i.e. are non-exclusive when it comes to fat and their choice of sexual partners)?
> 
> ...


Again i will use the example of bi-sexual people i know. It would be "easier" for my bi girl friends to date a guy but you fall in love/lust with who you fall in love/lust with. If they are at a party and see a hot chick the last thing in thier minds is.."hmm well..it might be more socially acceptable were i to not be with this person and be with a guy instead".. That just NEVER happens..!! 
social implications usually arnt at the forefront of lust anyway..and for those who would decide NOT to be with a partner because they might meet more social barriers...then they are not true bi-fatuals, bi-sexuals anyway. Just because you are Bi-anything doesnt mean you have a choice as to who you fall in love/lust with..

xmer


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 11, 2008)

I prefer fat girls, but I'm not opposed to thin ones. Personality counts most. If a thin girl has the best one, so be it. Maybe I'll get lucky and she'll let herself go.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

NoWayOut said:


> I prefer fat girls, but I'm not opposed to thin ones. Personality counts most. If a thin girl has the best one, so be it. Maybe I'll get lucky and she'll let herself go.


Lmao.. i dont think Bi-fatuality is going out with a thin chick and hoping she gets fat!!?? there's a whole other word for that!! 
but lol.. you did make me giggle!

xmer


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jun 11, 2008)

James said:


> ok, since I started this poll, let me clear up what I intended to find out from it.
> 
> All I wanted to know, was the proportion of self-identified FAs that also find slim women attractive (i.e. are non-exclusive when it comes to fat and their choice of sexual partners)?
> 
> ...



James, I appreciate the motivation and the poll. Secondly, I, too, am surprised by the outcome. 

This going to sound cynical, but it's an honest opinion: 

Frankly, we live in a world where women - no matter how liberated - are still objectified. In this kind a world, I wonder if fat-attraction is a part of the ongoing market of sexual-fashion. Since the explosion of the internet, sexuality has opened itself up to the marketplace in a way never before. And, like any market, it gets organized into varied "tastes." 

In this context, fat-attraction plunks itself right down in the middle of an array of sexual-tastes and fits well as a new cult-center of fashonable sexual tastes. It's unique, fat _is _sexy - that's why it has to be repressed so much - and is novel. The good that comes out of this is that fat becomes normalized a bit. And, like anything that gets normalized a bit, it has its backlash. (You know, the fat-haters.)

Dim transcends this, a bit. But, its members (especially the lurkers) are subject to this environment as well. Dim is not some shallow hang out for those sexually parusing. It definitely didn't start that way. And, there's too much of a community-environment hear to reduce it to just another sexual fetish site. But, that doesn't mean that folk exploring and developing their sexual "tastes" don't come here, find the fat figure attractive, praised, and somewhat normalized in here....and walah! Bonerville. They feel like a FA.

That may be the story for some, but not all of us. Some of us found a home in FA-ville after alot of trial and error. And, fat is where we found "home,"...and its really home.

megirl's right. Sexuality is subjective and fluid. But, that doesn't mean it flows all over the place. (She's didn't say that, either). For some, it's not just about the novelty of seeing a fat chick and "getting a boner." Fat is about an entire sense of what's erotic and feminine. I dont' know about anyone else, but I generally don't drift far from that center. I've found other other thin women attractive in some way, but - you don't understand it until you've felt it - it just ain't "pelvic." 

That's my two cents on this survey venture. I love it. 

Thanks, James. You an exemplary FA of both taste and intellect. <smooch>


----------



## bexy (Jun 11, 2008)

I answered the poll, but havent written a response.

So here it is!

I find beauty in lots of things, and in the same vein in lots of people.

I prefer to be with fat women, I prefer to be with thin men.

I am not adverse to fancying a thin girl or a fat guy though. If I think someone is beautiful, age, sex and size don't come into it for me.

Someones size is and never will be a dealbreaker for me. I have preferences, but no demands.


----------



## NoWayOut (Jun 11, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Lmao.. i dont think Bi-fatuality is going out with a thin chick and hoping she gets fat!!?? there's a whole other word for that!!
> but lol.. you did make me giggle!
> 
> xmer



I was kidding and forgot to put a symbol up. It's not like I'd encourage her to get fat. If she wants to stay thin, that's her decision, and I'll help her if that's what she truly wants for her. If she wanted to get fat, I'd help her there too.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 11, 2008)

Mer, I think you have missed the point a little bit.....none of the women who said that they would rather be with a full on FA said that they would never date a bi-sizual......only kind of apart from AM. All the others have said, including myself that bi-sizual preferenced people would always be considered, they did not rule them out, no one said never. Just, the women like myself said that they PREFERED an FA, just like your choice in PREFERING a fat woman. 

It seems that you are making it ok for you to have your choice of the fat body, but are coming across a little condesending to the women whom also have a preference for something they like, hence the FA. Although my earlier post outlined some of the emotional reasons to why I prefer to be with an FA, there are also many physical and sexual reasons too. 

Also, many regular posters of Dims whom have stated their choice for being a bi-sizual admirer, from what I know, have never been outcast or not welcomed with open arms for being bi-sizual, in contrast to your earlier quote of... 

*'whether that preference completely takes over thier lives or they also like fat people too i think they should be embraced with arms open.'*

To my knowledge, no one has actually been unwelcome by their fellow Dims members for their choices, there are many of them who also openly discuss that they have slim partners at home but come here for other reasons, they have not been unwelcomed either.

I totally understand your determination to defend the bi-sizuals of the board, I dont think anyone is attacking their longevity to their FA'ness, just openly discussing their thoughts, feelings and personal choices as regards to it.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 11, 2008)

aye totally..i'm not being condecending to anyone just making my point..and its made now, so that is that. I dont think i have missed the point. I'm trying to understand why someone would prefer a full Fa over a bi-fatual person and the answers seem to be subjective so there will never be any definitive answers. Even if just one person in this post openly admits to not wanting to date bi-fatuals then i'm still going to wonder why..I'm not discounting the way people want to live, or thier preferences. I'm not making it OK for me to find fat partners attractive..(thats just the way it is) while stomping all over others preferences just because i dont understand them..Thats just not the way i am. They are two seperate issues though. It does boil down to preference, but one seems to be inclusive and the other exclusive..

xmer


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 11, 2008)

Just for the record I will only date a full on 100% fat girl. No kinda-fatuals for me. Must be unmistakably .. without question no way is that shirt really all that flattering nor are those pants fat.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 11, 2008)

James said:


> ok, since I started this poll, let me clear up what I intended to find out from it.
> 
> All I wanted to know, was the proportion of self-identified FAs that also find slim women attractive (i.e. are non-exclusive when it comes to fat and their choice of sexual partners)?
> 
> ...



In all honesty, I was also somewhat suprised by the results. I'd be curious to see a poll like this broken down by the sexes... Male FAs, bi-sizual vs mono-sizual and female FAs, bi-sizual vs mono-sizual.

I once read somewhere that males are much less likely to be bi-sexual than females. I don't know if a correlation could be made between this, but I'd be curious to see if the males have less of a tendency towards being bi-sizual...?

Just a thought.


----------



## butch (Jun 11, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Just for the record I will only date a full on 100% fat girl. No kinda-fatuals for me. Must be unmistakably .. without question no way is that shirt really all that flattering nor are those pants fat.



OMG, I am in love with your fattie chins smiley!


Can't rep you for them, so I'm spreading the love for all to see, lol.


----------



## James (Jun 11, 2008)

although one isn't likely to find the term bi-sizual in any dictionary, I use this term in this poll (as opposed to bi-fatual) as the poll option indicates someone who is attracted (sexually) to bodies across the spectrum... i.e. from thin, all the way to fat. 

Is the term bi-fatual is meant in the same way? I'm only pointing this out as I dont want to confuse this poll question or make it about degrees of fatness (as the term bi-fatual) might imply? 

Bi-fatual seems like a term that would not include thin people...


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 11, 2008)

James said:


> although one isn't likely to find the term bi-sizual in any dictionary, I use this term in this poll (as opposed to bi-fatual) as the poll option indicates someone who is attracted (sexually) to bodies across the spectrum... i.e. from thin, all the way to fat.
> 
> Is the term bi-fatual is meant in the same way? I'm only pointing this out as I dont want to confuse this poll question or make it about degrees of fatness (as the term bi-fatual) might imply?
> 
> Bi-fatual seems like a term that would not include thin people...



Thank you, James, I think it's an important point. 

As someone who has a pretty strict idea of what an FA is... I still consider an FA who chooses to date any woman who is considered conventionally fat - for the sake of this insane argument, let's call that 200+. 

My friends and I tend to refer to those who like REALLY fat girls (like in the 350-500 range) hard core FA or "FA FA". Yeah, but we know what we mean. 

To me, the use I've seen here of bi-fatual (never seen it before, and I'm assuming it's being used interchangably, but it would not be) would be into two sizes of fat - but that would still be an FA. 

Bi-sizual is someone who can just as easily date people of any size... period. They can go whatever way they choose for the person they meet/like. 

A strict FA would choose a larger partner... would meet a cool skinny chick and probably think... yeah, cool, but... nope, not gonna happen. 


TO REPEAT FOR THE 10TH TIME - there is NOTHING wrong with being either thing, live it up, people!!! However, there are people here who have a preference for one over the other, and they (I, specifically since I'm the one typing) have every right to want that without feeling the need to defend a choice that experience and time has brought them to. 

I believe Sasha and I were the only two who specifically said we didn't have any interest in dating anything other than an FA, and we both have our past experiences to know why we now have made this choice. 

I don't feel there needs to be a list of why we want FAs... but there are about 100 threads on it, so feel free to search around. I've probably spewed out over 100 pages on it in my 10+ years here. The quick version? They make me happy in ways that other men I've dated (who were open and fine with dating many types) have not. They've touched me, appreciated me, and "got" me in ways that other men have not. Do I think that no other person is capable of that?? No. Do I think ALL FAs are going to have those outstanding qualities? Nope, probably not. 

And because it keeps coming up, it's not insecurity driven - it's comfort driven. There is no security in dating anyone... anyone could leave you or drop you or want something else. It's about a connection, about a specific look and very specific appreciation that has never come from anything other than an FA - for me. For other women who've dated both and found that the experience was the same with a man who is not an FA... great for you, super happy, and sincerely glad you found what you want. 

I've been lucky enough to find good things, those good feelings FAs give me, in a few relationships and dating relationships. I am very fortunate to have them now with a wonderful guy. I just can't - and won't - go back to the iffy bullshit of my past experiences dating men who avoid the fat parts and skip to girl parts. Of that tiny smidgen of disappointment that comes across their faces when there's something I might not be able to do or easily pull off, the tiny, background annoyance that might present when I have to go about something slightly differently to get it to work for my size (like, cabbing it instead of walking 20 blocks), etc. 

I don't expect people, especially women who are not fat or not "that" fat to quite get the nuances, and frankly it's surprising to me that they expect to get it. You're not living in my shoes and there's no reason that you should "get" what I'm saying - just take my word for it. For me, this is how it is. If no one else chooses this avenue, that's fine. I'm not proselytizing, I'm testifying.


----------



## elle camino (Jun 11, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm testifying.


amen.



seriously, to every single word.


----------



## Blackjack (Jun 11, 2008)

So after some serious contemplation, I'm going with like 99% FA. I can see beauty in smaller sizes, but the physical attraction simply isn't there.

Not without exception, though. There's maybe one thinnish chick and two chubby ones who I find attractive, but they are the extremely rare exception to the rule.

At any rate, I wouldn't consider myself bisizual.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jun 12, 2008)

should have a third option like thick body (not fat and not skinny)


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2008)

from the outset i said i understood why people would prefer to date Fa's. I'm just trying to sepearate bi-sizuals from full Fa's..Because i think there is a broad spectrum of Fa types. I think even the most Fa FA of all the land might have been with thinner women.. i guess that it doesnt matter so long as thier preference is for bigger women at the time they are with big women then?
Ok...i get it now..lmao.. sometimes it takes time.. Obviously no-one need explain thier preferences but thank you for taking the time anyway.
xmer


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2008)

yeah!! and the fatty chin smilies are amazing!! 

xmer


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Im going to call it more of a personal choice rather than an insecurity. Learns from experience and moved on.
> 
> 
> Well, I am basing this off of my own experiences and when I have been burned enough times, I tend not to go back for another. Its just how I work.
> ...


Can i also say ..it really bugs me when people use random quotes from people, without using the whole of what they were saying.. and snip them out in any order they want to prove some point that thier making.. because it takes what the origional poster is saying out of context and is totally misquoting them.,, i think jail time should be served for the perputrators..


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2008)

oops..i didnt mean to quote you there missy..i was just reading your post again and clicked reply.
I do understand what you are saying and i wasnt refering to you when i was talking about quotes being taken out of context!! sorry!

xxmer


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you, James, I think it's an important point.
> 
> As someone who has a pretty strict idea of what an FA is... I still consider an FA who chooses to date any woman who is considered conventionally fat - for the sake of this insane argument, let's call that 200+.
> 
> ...


Thanks AM.. i think you pretty much cleared up a lot of the missunderstandings, some of which i was getting at regarding bi-fatual, bi-sizual etc.. thought its kinna weird when you have to define made up words! lol
i can see your point totally.. were i a big women i would choose to only date Fa's too or even bi-fatuals.. i eman who doesnt want to be worshipped for thier body ..as well as hopefully thier mind too..
Thank you for your post, even though you have probs been over the same kinna thing for far too long. I appreciate your patience.
great post..and i would rep you but you are repped to the max!

xmer


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 12, 2008)

mergirl said:


> Can i also say ..it really bugs me when people use random quotes from people, without using the whole of what they were saying.. and snip them out in any order they want to prove some point that thier making.. because it takes what the origional poster is saying out of context and is totally misquoting them.,, i think jail time should be served for the perputrators..



Well just because you quote the entire post doesn't mean you don't nit pick at certain points in the post itself. Jail time? Seriously, get over yourself. My first post had nothing to do with you and you took it upon yourself to misrepresent certain things I said. I quoted back defending my comments. It's how Dimensions works. Get over it. 

PS... there is a multi-quote button. Learn it, love it, USE IT. Lets get this thread back on track.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Well just because you quote the entire post doesn't mean you don't nit pick at certain points in the post itself. Jail time? Seriously, get over yourself. My first post had nothing to do with you and you took it upon yourself to misrepresent certain things I said. I quoted back defending my comments. It's how Dimensions works. Get over it.
> 
> PS... there is a multi-quote button. Learn it, love it, USE IT. Lets get this thread back on track.


erm..you really think i ment that people should go to jail for misquoting someone??!!
find a sense of humour!!, learn it, love it, use it!!!!
lmao..seriously..??
back on with the show....


----------



## Tad (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Mer;

Just to chime in on the quoting thing:

1) I totally agree that extracting a small quote, stripped of context, and attacking that, is silly, unpleasant, and not at all cricket.

2) I think including entire long posts really just makes the board harder to read. If the post you are replying to is long, and you are addressing the general point, how about just include the beginning and end? Or if you want to respond to specefic points, then just quote those points. Because otherwise I probably won't understand which parts of the first post the second one is addressing, and I'll just give up and skip over it.

So I don't at all agree with exactly what you said, but I think I agree with the spirit of your complaint.

Where the line is between brevity & clarity on the one hand, and accuracy & fairness on the other, is hazy and variable, I find. People will get it wrong sometimes. Hopefully when they do they'll say sorry, and try viewing the line differently the next time. And I'm hoping to get it right some day through that process, but I'm surely not consistent about finding it yet.


----------



## mergirl (Jun 12, 2008)

edx said:


> Hey Mer;
> 
> Just to chime in on the quoting thing:
> 
> ...


yeah.. agreed!!. when i get back from my holidays i'm going to learn how to quote and use them all proper like! lol

xxmer


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Jun 12, 2008)

Listen Mer, my first post was stating my opinion on the subject which apparently has been completely lost here. You decided to say how my choice seems unfair to some by leaving out those who aren't "hardcore FA's". Yet you stated how you will only date fat women. Double standard? Yes. My point in a later post was to say it's each persons preference and we shouldn't get on anyone about what they choose, whatever it is.

Also the multi quote effect is used all over Dims. If you really don't like it then you will not like many posts on these boards. I wasn't trying to take anything you said out of context, but the way I like to get my point across on specific parts of posts is by quoting them. Don't take it like I'm out to misrepresent what you said. Also I am not so thick to think you actually thought people deserve to go to jail for it. Jeeez!

Just knock it off with nit picking on people for their preferences and posts and then get defensive when someone does it to you. It's once again a double standard and taking you off topic yet again.

Back to the topic of FA's being *BI-SIZUAL* or not.


----------



## fatlane (Jun 13, 2008)

Yes, and as regards that topic, I have never really fantasized about any thin woman. And by "thin", I mean... well... my definition of thin actually starts where some people's definition of "fat" is already in full swing.

Oh well.

I mean, I can appreciate beauty, etc, etc, but I've always had a thing for those ancient European fertility idols homina homina homina homina...


----------



## mergirl (Jun 13, 2008)

BigCutieSasha said:


> Listen Mer, my first post was stating my opinion on the subject which apparently has been completely lost here. You decided to say how my choice seems unfair to some by leaving out those who aren't "hardcore FA's". Yet you stated how you will only date fat women. Double standard? Yes. My point in a later post was to say it's each persons preference and we shouldn't get on anyone about what they choose, whatever it is.
> 
> Also the multi quote effect is used all over Dims. If you really don't like it then you will not like many posts on these boards. I wasn't trying to take anything you said out of context, but the way I like to get my point across on specific parts of posts is by quoting them. Don't take it like I'm out to misrepresent what you said. Also I am not so thick to think you actually thought people deserve to go to jail for it. Jeeez!
> 
> ...


listen you also..i wasnt saying your choice or anyones choice to not be with bi-fatuals was "unfair" i was asking why people thought it would be a problem to date bi-sizuals..and was answered ..end of!
i actually thought this was the whole point of the discussion!! 
That doesnt mean i cant have an oppinon on the matter.. in the same way if people ask me why i only date big women i will tell them..without any offence taken..
you said "jail time? seriously? get over yourself" which sounded to me like you didnt really see the humour there..and were being a bit of a nippy sweetie actually!!
i am not dealing out any double standards...
i just find it funny now...really..
and also my misquote anoyance wasnt aimed at you specifically, as you would have realised, had you read on..
i have just seen it happen before when things become convoluted because people are taken out of context..
Also if you actually read my threds you will find i'm not nit picking, i am trying to look at things from different angles..which is something i feel you have to do if you want to have a proper discussion about anything... This whole "my way or the high way" doesnt sit right with me.. and there is a difference between being defensive and defending people..
i have had a lot of support from people from this thred "bi-sizuals" included, who do feel like they sometimes get a raw deal..
If that is happening, surely its better to discuss the issue instead of putting your blinkers on??
I'm bored of this now though as its pointless and bitchy and non productive. You are right, we should just discuss the topic at hand..which is what i thought i was doing...hmm.

mer


----------



## bigplaidpants (Jun 13, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you, James, I think it's an important point.
> 
> As someone who has a pretty strict idea of what an FA is... I still consider an FA who chooses to date any woman who is considered conventionally fat - for the sake of this insane argument, let's call that 200+.
> 
> ...



Can't rep you...

Thank you for your testimony. 

Clear, and right on.

Circle gets a square.


----------



## JMNYC (Jun 13, 2008)

I'll repeat the words of my late father, who, when asked "Dad, do you like fat girls?" responded--

"Yup. And thin girls. And tall girls. And short girls. And...and...and..."


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 13, 2008)

JMNYC said:


> I'll repeat the words of my late father, who, when asked "Dad, do you like fat girls?" responded--
> 
> "Yup. And thin girls. And tall girls. And short girls. And...and...and..."



.. girls who climb on rocks?


----------



## jakub (Jun 13, 2008)

heheh... I'm again in minority group..... when it will end? To be strict - SSBBW's only


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jun 13, 2008)

I consider myself to be bi-sizual. I strongly prefer fat women, but I also find skinny women, tall women who wear at least a size 14 and average size women with large breasts to be quite attractive. There is no room in my life for the wafer-thin petite types, though.


----------



## Dravenhawk (Jun 13, 2008)

I dated a thin girl one time back in my teens. Wasn't for me. A woman under 250lbs stands a zero percent chance of getting a passing look of curiosity out of me let alone a date. I am into big ladies who like thier bigness. The ideal woman would be one who born under the sign of Libra (the scales are her friend) and is over 300 lbs and would enjoy adding a few slowly over time. Attitude about size is more important than size its self. A 450 lb woman who hates her self as fat is not any fun.

Dravenhawk


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 13, 2008)

mergirl said:


> your choice...was "unfair"...
> i ... thought it would be a problem to date bi-sizuals...
> i cant have an oppinon on the matter...
> i only date big women...with...offence taken..
> ...



Yikes, I can't believe you would post such things. 


Back to the thread, I guess I just don't understand how someone could consider themselves a FA if they are also attracted to thin people. If you are attracted to all types of women/men that's fine, but are you a FA? I find skinny women unattractive. I guess I can find beauty in all women just as I can find beauty in all people, but I am not attracted to them. This might be a weak comparison but bear with me. There are straight people, bisexuals and gay people. A guy can't say "I'm straight but I'm attracted to other guys too." -he's bisexual. In my mind a male FA wouldn't be any more attracted to a skinny girl then a straight guy would be to another guy. What the poll shows me is that there are more people attracted to all types of bodies than those that are just attracted to bigger bodies.


----------



## Tad (Jun 13, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> Back to the thread, I guess I just don't understand how someone could consider themselves a FA if they are also attracted to thin people. If you are attracted to all types of women/men that's fine, but are you a FA?



Nobody ever said equally attracted to. If you find many BBW smoking hot, your dreams and fantasies are about BBW, but you find some thin women reasonably attractive, then you are attracted to all sizes....but may well still call yourself an FA. 

Any sort of binary system of 'attracted/not attracted' or 'fat/thin' is by necessity going to miss a lot of the fine detail of how people feel. So if a person says they are an FA, and is interested enough in Dimensions to join up and respond to a poll......why not believe them when they say that they are an FA?


----------



## The Fez (Jun 13, 2008)

an FA is a 'Fat Admirer' right? That doesn't mean exclusively bigger people; you can admire big girls/guys and still do the same for thin people aswell.


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 13, 2008)

edx said:


> Nobody ever said equally attracted to. If you find many BBW smoking hot, your dreams and fantasies are about BBW, but you find some thin women reasonably attractive, then you are attracted to all sizes....but may well still call yourself an FA.
> 
> Any sort of binary system of 'attracted/not attracted' or 'fat/thin' is by necessity going to miss a lot of the fine detail of how people feel. So if a person says they are an FA, and is interested enough in Dimensions to join up and respond to a poll......why not believe them when they say that they are an FA?



If others definition of "FA" is different then mine, that's fine. I was just under the impression that FA meant you only liked bigger bodies. However, the poll was binary. It wasn't "on a scale from 1 to 10 how attracted are you to thin women". Do you think that if the poll had an "I am more attracted to fat but am ok with thinner" that would be the majority? BTW, are there any people here that are thin and prefer thin but believe in size acceptance? Or is it just FA,BBW and BHM? Also if FA can be attracted to thin bodies, is there a cool acronym for people who are only attracted to larger people?


----------



## Wagimawr (Jun 13, 2008)

If you're a FA, an admirer of fat, you should be able to admire fat in any quantity (from bulging bellies on a slim frame all the way up to a supersized beauty) without being assumed to be somehow not authentic enough.

Won't date a FA who doesn't only like fat in large quantities? That's fine by me, but don't tell me I'm not _really_ a FA, cause I like me some fat on a beautiful woman - often in supersized quantities, but not necessarily so (much like I find weight gain to be exceptionally hot, but would never make it a dating requirement, although it's tempting).


----------



## JayInBuff (Jun 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> .. girls who climb on rocks?



Personally I'm a BBW with chicken pox kind of a guy.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 13, 2008)

JayInBuff said:


> I think the point about only dating guys who are true fat admirers is because of bi-sizual guys that might not be comfortable in public with fat girls. This guys might "cave" in the pressures of society and break up with a big girlfriend and go out with a skinny because it's "easier".
> 
> Also a history of skinny girlfriends might be an indication of something like "I'm not completely attracted to big women, but would you like to be my guinea pig and let's see how you are in bed".



Jay nails it. Some guys are so bent on getting their rocks off that being picky is a luxury they can't afford. And we probably have some of them here within our own ranks.

TRUE FA's seem to appreciate their women more than the "bi-sizuals", I'd say. We see them as priceless treasures, so when one comes along that has beauty, style, confidence, and charm, an FA like myself will latch on as tightly as he can and never want to let go, treating her like a queen the entire while. 

Big Cutie Sasha has already experienced this twice, and both experiences have led her to do what we ALL do in relationships: set standards. We all do it for our own reasons, and this is hers (or one of hers). It's far from superficial, and it's wrong to give her a hard time over it, as I'm sure everyone else has had experiences they'd rather not have again.

My dates and relationships helped build a very strict screening process and Largenlovely happened to be the only one of X-amount of girls who was able to pass it. So, when her and I met, I grabbed a hold of her as tightly as I could and I have no plans of loosening my grip. Her and I are having a difficult time overcoming long distance, but whenever I'm bummed by it, I can shake my head and honestly say that a wee something like 1000 miles isn't enough for me to want to give up; there's no one else I'd rather fight for.

And anyone who says that it's superficial to notice looks above anything else is a fucking liar. Let's be realistic here, none of us have ever gone to a BBW function and said "wow she/he probably has a great personality" whenever we were crushing on a stranger who walked into the room and caught our attention. For the record, there were many temptations that I turned down when Melissa and I first met...one of them teased me about being a feedee and another was already 600lbs and very cute. Melissa hits that spot that has gotten smaller and smaller over the years, so does that make me superficial for not settling for anything less?

With all that said, I'm still very surprised over how few of us guys selected fat-only. There seems to be a bit of hem-hawing in this thread...could it be that most of the guys misunderstood James' poll question? I certainly hope so, because I'd find it pretty disturbing if some of us dudes can't be fully open about being FA's in a place like this...


----------



## KuroBara (Jun 13, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I love when my friends point out what they consider hot girls to me and I'm all like, yeah, she's alright, totally a butterbody though.
> 
> *blank stare*
> 
> everything is hot, but her body. high five! no? alright then!


LOL!!! I got this before you explained it Yay! I'm hip!


----------



## Waxwing (Jun 14, 2008)

This is a really interesting thread. I tried to rep you, James, but it seems that I did so too recently.

I consider myself bi-sizual as well as bi-sexual. Weirdly, though, I'm only bi-sizual in my attractions to women.


----------



## jakub (Jun 15, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> With all that said, I'm still very surprised over how few of us guys selected fat-only. There seems to be a bit of hem-hawing in this thread...could it be that most of the guys misunderstood James' poll question? I certainly hope so, because I'd find it pretty disturbing if some of us dudes can't be fully open about being FA's in a place like this...



I don't believe "bi-sizal" guys, if they are and there is society stigma around fat people why they bother? (I know its cruel but people tend to conform and go easy way).

Something is not right here (or I'm just suspicious as always), maybe UncannyBruceman is right about misunderstanding.


----------



## Friday (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't think I would want to date (if I were single) someone who had one specific body type to which their interests limited them. We all change, sometimes on purpose and sometimes not on purpose. I certainly couldn't feel any kind of security with a man whom I thought would lose interest in me sexually if I lost *or* gained 20, 50 or 100 pounds. Likewise, specific body types have never played into what attracted me to any of the men I have found attractive over the years. Heck, the man I've been happily married to for the last 16 years pretty much went against every 'type' I thought I preferred. I always thought guys that lifted weights were self absorbed and probably not too bright (I was young, we live and learn). I thought men my age and younger were shallow and any guy that was too in to cars to be...I don't know...I guess I didn't figure that he might also like books and museums. And I definitely didn't ever expect to be interested in a non-drinker. I like to socialize in ways that include fermented libations and where the heck would I ever meet a teetotaler?

For the record, the love of my life is 5+ years younger than I am, has an extensive collection of workout equipment he used to use 1-2 hours a day several days a week at the time I met him (can't now until he has a wrist surgery to repair a joint that is in the doctor's words 'at risk of literally disintegrating'), has a '69 Camaro he's been lovingly restoring off and on since before we married, and hasn't imbibed alcohol since 1988 because he decided he didn't like the way it made him feel. I sometimes teasingly accuse him of being 'born old', I've put 80 lbs on him (not all fat), I jokingly refer to '69 as the 'other woman', and he has a greater thirst to learn new things and have new experiences than anyone I ever met. He also has no problem if I go out with the girls or in coming along to babysit/chauffeur us all if we want to go on a real toot. I met him in a bar playing darts. :happy:

Since I have gone from a starting point of 185 to a high of nearly 300, and am now down around 230, I'm really glad that size was never an issue to him (although I do think that if anything happened to me he would never be attracted to society's definition of a 'thin' girl ever again). I find it sad that some people think they would lose sexual attraction for someone they love if that person happens to change size, whether it's because of illness or choice, gaining or losing.

Some who's word is very reliable told me she once heard Steven Tyler say (yes *that* Steven Tyler) upon hearing a band mate make a disparaging remark about 'fat chicks', "I love all women, every bone in their bodies...especially mine.". May the ghods bless you Mr Tyler (and boy do you make some beautiful daughters).


----------



## fatlane (Jun 15, 2008)

ALL FAT IS SEXY FAT

Everyone looking at that picture now owes me five bucks coz that is 100% HOT!


----------



## jdinmi (Jun 16, 2008)

I joined a few days ago and this seems like a good place to jump in.

I wouldn't have thought to describe myself that way, but I guess I'm bi-sizual. I never really thought of myself as somebody who liked fat chicks, or didn't like them. I just found some women attractive, and not others, and they were all different sizes. I only dated a couple of women before my current girlfriend and they were both pretty average, not really thin or fat.

Then I met my girlfriend, who is very large. We worked together and were friendly for a while, and then it hit me one day that I had a huge crush on her. I don't know if I'd ever been attracted to somebody her size before, but I was definitely attracted to her. And now I find that I'm more attracted to fat women than thinner women. I don't know if it's because they remind me of my girlfriend, or because now I sort of feel like skinny women have bodies that are all pretty similar, but fat chicks have bodies that are all wonderfully different.


----------



## OutbackZack (Jun 17, 2008)

Great poll first off, I always wonder if there were people on here who like ALL sizes. That's a major part of who I am.
I think sometimes when people hear or think of "size acceptance" they only think larger people. Which is I believe is the opposite of what its purpose was intended to be. I honestly believe if you're all for size acceptance then you gotta be accepting of both thin and fat. Other wise you'll only be thin/fat acceptance.


----------



## Abernachy (Jun 17, 2008)

I can honestly say that I tend to find larger women more attractive. However, I'll date women of any size provided they are a nice person. I tend to over look physical characteristics and watch out for emotional/social characteristics.


----------



## tattooU (Jun 18, 2008)

Isn't the famous quote "love is blind"? If i were able to customize my significant other i'd probably pick a completely different type of man than what i typically find myself attracted to. 

My hubby is rail thin, loves soccer, loves to play DnD and listens to a LOT of metal  none of these traits are ones i would seek out to deal with for the rest of my life, but hey, i love whom i love. 

i also have a teeny crush on a guy i know who has red hair and children. Two things that i would normally run far away from. But somehow i find these traits totally crushable on him. 

Personality always wins out for me in the end. Guys who may seem attractive to me physically tend to quickly lose their spark when they open their mouths, whereas a witty comment, a favorite song or overall personality can make me look at someone in a whole new light.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 18, 2008)

Friday said:


> I don't think I would want to date (if I were single) someone who had one specific body type to which their interests limited them.



We've got a lot of women here who are over 400lbs...some over 500lbs. Whether they got to that size on purpose or not is one thing, but is it wrong of them to think twice about dating a man that is NOT an overt FA? How comfortable can they possibly be in a relationship if they're not convinced that their mate is attracted to them?

Another thing that comes to mind is that dating a supersized woman is a different world. You say yourself that your weight peaked at 300lbs and your husband is younger and active. Not all women in this forum would be able to keep up with an energetic boyfriend/husband, so it would be natural for them to pick the guy that recognizes their limitations and compensates for them as best he can.

Let the record show that Melissa was nearly 100lbs lighter when I first started chatting with her online...so, while I like my women fat, I wouldn't think that I'm limited to SSBBWs (at least when I was single).


----------



## Friday (Jun 18, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> We've got a lot of women here who are over 400lbs...some over 500lbs. Whether they got to that size on purpose or not is one thing, but is it wrong of them to think twice about dating a man that is NOT an overt FA? How comfortable can they possibly be in a relationship if they're not convinced that their mate is attracted to them?
> 
> Another thing that comes to mind is that dating a supersized woman is a different world. You say yourself that your weight peaked at 300lbs and your husband is younger and active. Not all women in this forum would be able to keep up with an energetic boyfriend/husband, so it would be natural for them to pick the guy that recognizes their limitations and compensates for them as best he can.
> 
> Let the record show that Melissa was nearly 100lbs lighter when I first started chatting with her online...so, while I like my women fat, I wouldn't think that I'm limited to SSBBWs (at least when I was single).



Seems to me that if we go back just a few pages that we can find your very specific post about the fact that only women of a certain size can motivate you sexually. You are exactly the kind of guy I was talking about. You meet a girl, like her a lot, maybe even hang around for years. But if she has the misfortune to need to lose weight for medical purposes or just because she's hurting, you're outta there. I'm so not interested in someone like that. I wouldn't want to endanger my health to hang on to a wanker, even if the wanker was my husband.


----------



## James (Jun 18, 2008)

Friday said:


> Seems to me that if we go back just a few pages that we can find your very specific post about the fact that only women of a certain size can motivate you sexually. You are exactly the kind of guy I was talking about. You meet a girl, like her a lot, maybe even hang around for years. But if she has the misfortune to need to lose weight for medical purposes or just because she's hurting, you're outta there. I'm so not interested in someone like that. I wouldn't want to endanger my health to hang on to a wanker, even if the wanker was my husband.


 
I don't know if thats what Bruce really means? I don't personally know Bruce but it seems clear he loves his GF from the way he writes about her. Who is to say that he would leave her if she lost weight? I know I wouldn't leave a girlfrend if she lost weight and I identified myself in the same category as he did... i.e. 'fat only'

This poll is about fatness (not degrees of fatness or fluctuations in fatness) as a size-based trait for physical attraction vs fatness _or_ thinness.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 18, 2008)

Friday said:


> Seems to me that if we go back just a few pages that we can find your very specific post about the fact that only women of a certain size can motivate you sexually. You are exactly the kind of guy I was talking about. You meet a girl, like her a lot, maybe even hang around for years. But if she has the misfortune to need to lose weight for medical purposes or just because she's hurting, you're outta there. I'm so not interested in someone like that. I wouldn't want to endanger my health to hang on to a wanker, even if the wanker was my husband.



Wanker?? That was sorta uncalled for. We all have specific things that we are interested in, there's no need to get nasty. He wouldn't be your type then don't go out with him. He suits some of us just fine thanks.

Speaking only for myself I've no more insecurity than the average person, we all have issues. Anybody can get tired of me and leave but I'd have too many issues being dumped for a thin girl. Yeah, it hurts either way but I've had to cut through too much shit in life, and then try to STAY on top of the constant inferiority complex impressed upon me about being fat. Dumping me for a fat girl I can get through but I just don't want to be bothered with the potential for having to deal with anything extra. Unless the guy can fly and kill a zombie army in the netherworld with a jagged chicken bone I prefer the hard wired FA type.


----------



## baltiMOREbhm (Jun 18, 2008)

Voted Bi-sizual because I have dated smaller girls, but definitely prefer bbw/ssbbw - definitely not into skinny though. Need curves! My wife is ssbbw.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 18, 2008)

Friday said:


> Seems to me that if we go back just a few pages that we can find your very specific post about the fact that only women of a certain size can motivate you sexually. You are exactly the kind of guy I was talking about. You meet a girl, like her a lot, maybe even hang around for years. But if she has the misfortune to need to lose weight for medical purposes or just because she's hurting, you're outta there. I'm so not interested in someone like that. I wouldn't want to endanger my health to hang on to a wanker, even if the wanker was my husband.



And you seem to know me inside and out all from reading one post...

Like I said, Melissa was much smaller when I first noticed her and looking at her does no more or less to me now than it did back then. It's not like I'm going back on anything I've said, so put your conclusion back up your ass or just flush it. 

But not to worry, because I wouldn't want to date someone like you, either; someone who isn't totally comfortable with herself as a fat woman and spreads poison to these forums derived from her own insecurities. 

SO MUCH FOR THIS THREAD. Sorry, James.


----------



## Duniwin (Jun 18, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you, James, I think it's an important point...
> 
> 
> ...I'm not proselytizing, I'm testifying.



I heartily endorse this message! Here's some virtual rep, since I can't give you the real stuff. (Wait, is actual rep "real" or is it just virtual too? Woah.)

I'm attracted to fat females only, thin woman are just not sexually appealing to me. When I was in my early teens, I wondered if possibly I was gay, since done of the pictures, wither photos or artwork, or thin women that I saw held any sexual attraction to me. I could look at the those pictures and think that the women were beautiful, or that the artist of photographer was talented and the shot was artistic, but it wouldn't set my heart pounding.

I can't speak for everyone, so I'll just speak for myself: I am attracted to feminine fat. The amount is not not the deciding factor, the woman can weigh 160 or 660, as long as she has curves and not angles.
Some men are like big breasts or big butts and that is true whether dealing with FAs or those attracted primarily with to thin women. However, men who like big stomachs are only found among FAs. For me it is the curves, the rolls the strechmarks, the way the fat folds on itself around joins, etc. and as some have said, that can be found on almost any size except thin.
I would never suggest that a partner of mine lose weight but I would be (and have been) supportive should she choose to exercise or change to a healthier diet.

Obviously there are many other considerations besides the physical, but if a woman doesn't have curves and rolls and jiggle to her step, then I won't be satisfied sexually. I agree with what AnnMarie and others have said about some FAs having a special touch... as an FA I find that the places which I instinctively choose to focus on touching during foreplay are the fatter areas of my partner's body and that my partner seems to find it particularly enjoyable, as long as she is comfortable with her body. It is a beautifully symbiotic arrangement.

As far as only dating someone with a proven FA track record, I understand the principal, but I disagree in practice. Speaking as someone who never had a relationship as a youth and retained his virginity until the age of 21, I think that to only enter a relationship with someone who has had relations with fat girls before could be limiting. Don't ignore those who would rather go without than go with a thin girl.  That is all.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> And you seem to know me inside and out all from reading one post...
> 
> Like I said, Melissa was much smaller when I first noticed her and looking at her does no more or less to me now than it did back then. It's not like I'm going back on anything I've said, so put your conclusion back up your ass or just flush it.
> 
> ...



Honestly Bruce, it's not just one post and I think that you're quite aware of that. I've read all the rants about how if we really 'loved' ourselves we'd all be happy to post provocative pix for people like you and how our lack of desire to do so means we really hate ourselves. I've actually given you a lot more slack than I would normally because some people I respect a great deal have insisted that you aren't all bad but please explain something to me. How are you any better than a guy that says 'If my wife gained 100 lbs, I'd dump her because I can't get it up for some fat woman.'?

And speaking of someone who bases opinions on one post, what ever gave you the idea that I wasn't happy with myself as a fat woman? Number one, 5'4" and 230 lbs is hardly what I'd call slender. Number two, when I lost weight it was because of changes in my lifestyle made specifically to improve my health (diabetes anyone?). I didn't go on 'a diet', I didn't set any kind of weight loss goals nor did I particularly plan on losing any specific amount of weight. What I did do was cut some unhealthy things out of my diet, diet meaning what goes in your mouth, period. I cut out the 8-10 fast food meals a week I was eating and a whole lot of alcohol that I didn't need to be consuming on a daily basis. My A1c has dropped from 6.7 to 5.9 and that's all that really matters to me. Reducing my chances of blindness, neuropathy and the loss of limbs to gangrene. I could really not give a shit less about whether or not that had the side effect of causing me to lose a few pounds.

Lilly, I originally intended to apologize for offending you by using the term 'wanker', but I find I really can't. I don't regret using the term...it's the same term I would use for a guy who said he'd lose interest in his SO for gaining weight. It's nothing personal against Bruce in particular, just a general disgust over the idea that women (or men) are supposed to be things, ordered in a certain size, shape and color and unacceptable if they dare to move outside the parameters on the order form.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

Friday said:


> Lilly, I originally intended to apologize for offending you by using the term 'wanker', but I find I really can't. I don't regret using the term...it's the same term I would use for a guy who said he'd lose interest in his SO for gaining weight. It's nothing personal against Bruce in particular, just a general disgust over the idea that women (or men) are supposed to be things, ordered in a certain size, shape and color and unacceptable if they dare to move outside the parameters on the order form.



But you still resorted to singling me out in your post, Friday. It felt like a personal attack, but the post you just put up tells me that you'd rather talk than fight, which is something I'd much rather do myself. So here it goes...your answer...

Despite these boards having hordes of closet cases, lurkers, and guys who just want to dip their wicks, I'm not claiming to be any better of a man than anyone else here. And maybe my comment about sexual motivation wasn't as thought out as it should have been; I've been with girls smaller than you in recent past (before Melissa, of course). Yes, I am VERY attracted to supersized divas, but another thing that really does it for me is confidence and poise. As a single guy, I would rather date the 225 lb bombshell than the 600 lb woman who denies her own beauty and would rather stay at home and watch Golden Girls every night. Not every fat woman will reach a level of comfort that you or Melissa may have reached (or have yet to reach), but the ones who do will always be found attractive to me...and weighing that much more can never hurt.

I had a feeling that there may have been a health-related motivation from your weight loss, but not for nothing, you did make an assumption on me, so, turnabout is fair play.

But I'd rather not rehash any of it. I actually want to thank you for the respect you had given me in this last post, and I hope that I answered your question. I'm not here to win a popularity contest so I honestly don't care if you still think poorly of me, but I'll be glad to keep on about it with you if there's anything else you want to know.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 19, 2008)

Friday said:


> *Honestly Bruce, it's not just one post and I think that you're quite aware of that.* I've read all the rants about how if we really 'loved' ourselves we'd all be happy to post provocative pix for people like you and how our lack of desire to do so means we really hate ourselves. I've actually given you a lot more slack than I would normally because some people I respect a great deal have insisted that you aren't all bad but please explain something to me. How are you any better than a guy that says 'If my wife gained 100 lbs, I'd dump her because I can't get it up for some fat woman.'?
> 
> And speaking of someone who bases opinions on one post, what ever gave you the idea that I wasn't happy with myself as a fat woman? Number one, 5'4" and 230 lbs is hardly what I'd call slender. Number two, when I lost weight it was because of changes in my lifestyle made specifically to improve my health (diabetes anyone?). I didn't go on 'a diet', I didn't set any kind of weight loss goals nor did I particularly plan on losing any specific amount of weight. What I did do was cut some unhealthy things out of my diet, diet meaning what goes in your mouth, period. I cut out the 8-10 fast food meals a week I was eating and a whole lot of alcohol that I didn't need to be consuming on a daily basis. My A1c has dropped from 6.7 to 5.9 and that's all that really matters to me. Reducing my chances of blindness, neuropathy and the loss of limbs to gangrene. I could really not give a shit less about whether or not that had the side effect of causing me to lose a few pounds.
> 
> *Lilly, I originally intended to apologize for offending you by using the term 'wanker', but I find I really can't.* I don't regret using the term...it's the same term I would use for a guy who said he'd lose interest in his SO for gaining weight. It's nothing personal against Bruce in particular, just a general disgust over the idea that women (or men) are supposed to be things, ordered in a certain size, shape and color and unacceptable if they dare to move outside the parameters on the order form.



You are not the only person who doesn't like Bruce's stance on a lot of issues but why must every thread be hijacked in a towering rage of personal attacks and name calling every time Bruce makes an appearance? Over stuff that happened elsewhere a long time ago. If this thread merely affords you another opportunity to get your licks in against all the people whose choices you don't approve of you've missed the point.


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jun 19, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Thank you, James, I think it's an important point.
> 
> As someone who has a pretty strict idea of what an FA is... I still consider an FA who chooses to date any woman who is considered conventionally fat - for the sake of this insane argument, let's call that 200+.
> 
> ...




Looks as though I am a little late to the party on this one, however...

AM, I could not agree with you more. Having been married to an FA for 15 years, I am completely in agreement with you and Sasha about being with a man that completely gets you and desires you. As a fat women it is incredibly wonderful to be able to just be yourself, (no apologies or compromises), with a man who appreciates everything about you. There is something quite amazing about being appreciated as a "total woman" fat and all.  

But I also think that wanting to be with an FA exclusively, has a lot to do with the fact that I have completely accepted myself as a fat women. I would imagine that if one has difficulties accepting their own fat body, they would not enjoy or seek to be with someone who finds fat women attractive.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 19, 2008)

there will forever be people who want to make Bruce out to be a monster because he speaks his mind. Those of us who know Bruce well have the pleasure of knowing what a true advocate of size acceptance he really is and far from the woman hater he is made out to be (that part just makes me laugh lol) 



LillyBBBW said:


> You are not the only person who doesn't like Bruce's stance on a lot of issues but why must every thread be hijacked in a towering rage of personal attacks and name calling every time Bruce makes an appearance? Over stuff that happened elsewhere a long time ago. If this thread merely affords you another opportunity to get your licks in against all the people whose choices you don't approve of you've missed the point.


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 19, 2008)

Duniwin said:


> I heartily endorse this message! Here's some virtual rep, since I can't give you the real stuff. (Wait, is actual rep "real" or is it just virtual too? Woah.)
> 
> I'm attracted to fat females only, thin woman are just not sexually appealing to me. When I was in my early teens, I wondered if possibly I was gay, since done of the pictures, wither photos or artwork, or thin women that I saw held any sexual attraction to me. I could look at the those pictures and think that the women were beautiful, or that the artist of photographer was talented and the shot was artistic, but it wouldn't set my heart pounding.
> 
> ...





Egads.....yer wonderful. whoo! 

(sorry folks..had a little crushed out moment there...ignore me.)


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

Friday said:


> I've read all the rants about how if we really 'loved' ourselves we'd all be happy to post provocative pix for people like you and how our lack of desire to do so means we really hate ourselves.



I forgot to address this part earlier...

I want you to find ONE POST in which I encouraged someone to post provocative pics for my enjoyment. Even before I became exclusive to Melissa, not once did I ever tell someone to pimp themselves out here on these boards. As far as complimenting a young lady who gathered the nerve to show her face and body in a public forum? Yes, I would be guilty of that...BUT THAT'S WHY THEY POSTED THE PICTURES IN THE FIRST PLACE.

On the other hand, we've got women who will form a bee line for a new man in Dims chat and barrage him with semi-naked pics...and they bolt when the men would rather give their attention to a fatter girl, a younger girl, or a girl with a paysite. I can create a brand new user account with a completely different name, throw on a picture of one of my handsome FA friends, and I'll bet a steak dinner that I'll be barraged with private IM's from half of the women in the room, asking me to share pictures. 

To touch a little more on what I said earlier this morning, genuine confidence goes a long way with me. I've put a lot of thought into this, and I guess that it would be easy for many (if not all) of my detractors to assume that I'm dating Melissa because she's a paysite girl, as if I were some kind of status/A-list/trophy girl/Hollywood bullshit kind of thing. 

It's not. I'm not dating her because she's Largenlovely, I'm dating her because she's large and lovely. It goes back to my early teen years, well before the world wide web and Dimensions chat rooms. Back when talk shows were talk shows and not freak shows, respectable hosts such as Geraldo and Donahue would occasionally do the text book "big is beautiful" episode. I recall seeing women anywhere between 300-600lbs, all of which were gorgeous, well-dressed, and told the world that "my weight isn't my problem, it's YOUR problem". That's when I knew exactly what I needed in a girlfriend or wife, and Melissa happens to embody every last bit of it, both physically and emotionally. 

I saw the opportunity to take everything I've ever wanted in a woman and I took it...am I wrong for doing so? Also, for the record, part of becoming exclusive to Melissa involved turning down a 600lb woman who lived a mere 3 hour drive away from me, so, let this be proof that size may matter to me, but it doesn't DICTATE me.

This thread/poll was started for men and women to come forth and discuss specific aspects of their preference. That's exactly what I've been doing, and people want to crucify me for it. Fucking amazing...


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> why must every thread be hijacked in a towering rage of personal attacks and name calling every time Bruce makes an appearance?



Because that's what happens around here when you don't eat out of their hands.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2008)

FA's have been the only men I dated - and I married a man who only ever dated 1 skinny girl when he was in High School! There is NOTHING like an FA. :wubu: Men who like all kinds of shapes and sizes just don't do it for me. I love the look in my hubby's eyes just from me walking across a room---- mmmmmm -- there is no way to explain it. He is attracted to every inch of me. I would never settle for less.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> FA's have been the only men I dated - and I married a man who only ever dated 1 skinny girl when he was in High School! There is NOTHING like an FA. :wubu: Men who like all kinds of shapes and sizes just don't do it for me. I love the look in my hubby's eyes just from me walking across a room---- mmmmmm -- there is no way to explain it. He is attracted to every inch of me. I would never settle for less.



Neither would we, because the same thing happens when Melissa walks across the room. I can't speak for your husband, but, I have often wished that the women of my past could see themselves with my eyes. I even wish that on Melissa at times, because as sure of herself as she is, no words can truly tell her just how beautiful she is to me.

Have any other men yearned for something like this?


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 19, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> Neither would we, because the same thing happens when Melissa walks across the room. I can't speak for your husband, but, I have often wished that the women of my past could see themselves with my eyes. I even wish that on Melissa at times, because as sure of herself as she is, no words can truly tell her just how beautiful she is to me.
> 
> Have any other men yearned for something like this?



I would LOVE that for a moment.... I've always been very inquisitive with FAs, wanting to get in their head as much as possible. It's so fascinating to see how your body and attitude can mix and meet with someone's desires and wants.

So yeah, sorry, I'm not the guy answering, but as the girl... I'd love to really "see it" that way - even if just for a fleeting moment.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> So yeah, sorry, I'm not the guy answering, but as the girl... I'd love to really "see it" that way - even if just for a fleeting moment.



It hits like a bolt of lightning, and it almost completely debilitates me. 

(I say "almost" because SOME muscles function and function quite well when it happens.)


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2008)

And believe me Bruce - on bad days I'm as insecure as they come. But with one look - Wayne can make me feel like the sexiest woman in the world. And I love that. 





UncannyBruceman said:


> Neither would we, because the same thing happens when Melissa walks across the room. I can't speak for your husband, but, I have often wished that the women of my past could see themselves with my eyes. I even wish that on Melissa at times, because as sure of herself as she is, no words can truly tell her just how beautiful she is to me.
> 
> Have any other men yearned for something like this?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jun 19, 2008)

Wagimawr said:


> If you're a FA, an admirer of fat, you should be able to admire fat in any quantity (from bulging bellies on a slim frame all the way up to a supersized beauty) without being assumed to be somehow not authentic enough.



Well said.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jun 19, 2008)

Jack Skellington said:


> Well said.



Agreed  .


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

And allow me to pull us back down from outer space and reiterate that this thread isn't about "defining the authenticity of fat". This thread was initially about finding thin women attractive. If you haven't got an ounce of jiggle on you, then you fall into that category. 

In some ways, it's also about reverse size discrimination. I, for example, took ONE thin girl on a date when I was 17. I knew what I was back then and I was upset with myself for denying it, even if just for a few hours. I have met countless women who fit the Playboy standard...I'll tell them in a heartbeat that they were beautiful, but I can honestly say that I was never attracted to them. 

A gorgeous face is a gorgeous face, but I'd rather kiss a rounder one.


----------



## mossystate (Jun 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> You are not the only person who doesn't like Bruce's stance on a lot of issues but why must every thread be hijacked in a towering rage of personal attacks and name calling every time Bruce makes an appearance? Over stuff that happened elsewhere a long time ago. If this thread merely affords you another opportunity to get your licks in against all the people whose choices you don't approve of you've missed the point.



Lilly, this is my first ( and will be my last ) post in this thread. He did to me, exactly what you don't like people doing to him. The attack was removed, but, it was there. I did not address him, even though I had every right. I had not said word one to him in this thread. Not liking what someone says, and saying so, strongly, is not an attack. Seems he is more than capable of being very blunt, himself. Not all 'victims' are victims. Most of us run into ' spirited' disagreement out here.

----
As long as I am here....I do not need a man to be only into fat women..but..I do not want a man who ' tolerates ' fat women. I have been with a few men who have loved many types. They did not gloss over a very fat woman part...my belly..not at all. They loved it. If I met a man who liked only fat women, it would be great, as long as he did not obsess over it. There is, in my eyes, a difference between being matter of fact head over heels for a big body..and an unhealthy...focus.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 19, 2008)

there are times when i can read it on some level sweetheart  and it makes me giggle hehe though i am with AnnMarie, i wish for a minute i could get inside your head completely...

though i can say from the fat girl side, there's nothing better in this world when you've met the right FA for you ..mind, body and soul <3



UncannyBruceman said:


> Neither would we, because the same thing happens when Melissa walks across the room. I can't speak for your husband, but, I have often wished that the women of my past could see themselves with my eyes. I even wish that on Melissa at times, because as sure of herself as she is, no words can truly tell her just how beautiful she is to me.
> 
> Have any other men yearned for something like this?


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

mossystate said:


> He did to me, exactly what you don't like people doing to him. The attack was removed, but, it was there. I did not address him, even though I had every right.



This is the biggest crock of shit since organized religion. How's THAT for being blunt.


----------



## Shosh (Jun 19, 2008)

I don't think my Mr Wonderful is an FA. I am smaller than I was but I am still 175 pounds and I have a big fat wobbly tummy, and fat legs and a fat bum.
He says he is fine with it, but he is surrounded by beach bunny types.
My dream is to be able to just stand in front of a man naked and feel at peace with it and not feel that I need to cover myself up. I want to be loved for who I am and my whole body imperfections and all.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

Susannah said:


> I don't think my Mr Wonderful is an FA. I am smaller than I was but I am still 175 pounds and I have a big fat wobbly tummy, and fat legs and a fat bum.
> He says he is fine with it, but he is surrounded by beach bunny types.
> My dream is to be able to just stand in front of a man naked and feel at peace with it and not feel that I need to cover myself up. I want to be loved for who I am and my whole body imperfections and all.



You'd be right. "Being fine" with it is worlds away from how I am with Melissa or how Sandie's husband is with her. The way I see it, no fat girl should ever feel "imperfect" with a genuine FA.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2008)

Let me just say *WOW*. Tolerate? Hey I tolerate a rude child - but a man who loves me? No thanks. And what is an unhealthy obsession is a matter of opinion. Are guys who only date sklinny women fetishists? 




mossystate said:


> ---
> As long as I am here....I do not need a man to be only into fat women..but..I do not want a man who ' tolerates ' fat women. I have been with a few men who have loved many types. They did not gloss over a very fat woman part...my belly..not at all. They loved it. If I met a man who liked only fat women, it would be great, as long as he did not obsess over it. There is, in my eyes, a difference between being matter of fact head over heels for a big body..and an unhealthy...focus.


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jun 19, 2008)

UncannyBruceman said:


> You'd be right. "Being fine" with it is worlds away from how I am with Melissa or how Sandie's husband is with her. The way I see it, no fat girl should ever feel "imperfect" with a genuine FA.




Not to disagree, Bruce because I think how a man sees his woman is vitally important to her....But even if my bf thought I was the most stunning creature he has ever seen it wouldn't change how I feel about myself. Lack of self confidence and an inability to see one's self as attractive comes from years of believing otherwise. What I think of myself will not simply change with a loving, adoring man telling me I'm beautiful. I very likely wouldn't believe him. That flaw is in me and not in how genuine of an FA he might be. 

This has nothing to do with bi-sizuality but there ya go.


----------



## Donna (Jun 19, 2008)

Sandie, I can't speak for Mossy, but I think she was saying she could *NOT* be with a guy who only tolerates her fat. 

And no, men who are only into skinny women are not fetishists (in my book anyway.) I don't think anyone who has posted to this thread is saying that men who are solely attracted to fat women are fetishists. What they do seem to be saying is that FAs who are fixated on certain fat body parts might be fetishists. There's a big difference between an FA who loves to caress his/her partner's belly (or buttocks, or large hips or butt...) and an FA who can't function sexually unless he/she can caress the fat body part that turns them on.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2008)

You're right Donna - I apologize Mossy I misread.

And a fetish is something you must have to get sexually aroused. Wayne would fit into that catagory as would a lot of FA's I know. BUT - so would men who cannot stand fat women and cannot get aroused by any fat on a womans body.

It's a fetish. My point? I don't care.  It matters not to me. Wayne is aroused by my body - WOOOO HOOOOOO!! 




Donnaalicious said:


> Sandie, I can't speak for Mossy, but I think she was saying she could *NOT* be with a guy who only tolerates her fat.
> 
> And no, men who are only into skinny women are not fetishists (in my book anyway.) I don't think anyone who has posted to this thread is saying that men who are solely attracted to fat women are fetishists. What they do seem to be saying is that FAs who are fixated on certain fat body parts might be fetishists. There's a big difference between an FA who loves to caress his/her partner's belly (or buttocks, or large hips or butt...) and an FA who can't function sexually unless he/she can caress the fat body part that turns them on.


----------



## Friday (Jun 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> You are not the only person who doesn't like Bruce's stance on a lot of issues but why must every thread be hijacked in a towering rage of personal attacks and name calling every time Bruce makes an appearance? Over stuff that happened elsewhere a long time ago. If this thread merely affords you another opportunity to get your licks in against all the people whose choices you don't approve of you've missed the point.



I don't know Lilly, this is the first time I've ever interacted with Bruce. But if this happens everytime, what do you think the problem is? Maybe, just maybe, it's because Bruce makes no bones about the fact that in his book any one who isn't 100% with him must be stupid or self hating.




> Because that's what happens around here when you don't eat out of their hands.





> It's amazing how fast I'm reminded why I need breaks from this fuckin' place. You guys can go back to fighting among yourselves, I'm done with my involvement in this one.


 (But he didn't go anywhere)



> So if you remember the thread I referred to, then you'd also remember that the thread was a sugar-coated insult to the paysite women who populate these forums.


 (Yet another insinuation that those of us that aren't paysite are second class citizens)

All quickies snatched from his profile of comments made in the last week. It may not be his intent, but he's very dismissive towards anyone that isn't sycophantic where he's concerned.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

First off, I apologize for not realizing that AnnMarie had edited my posts from last night...I had thought that Mossystate was trying to fudge the truth about the several times she's attacked me directly and indirectly in the past. Just wanted to clear that up.

Moving right along...



NancyGirl74 said:


> Not to disagree, Bruce because I think how a man sees his woman is vitally important to her....But even if my bf thought I was the most stunning creature he has ever seen it wouldn't change how I feel about myself. Lack of self confidence and an inability to see one's self as attractive comes from years of believing otherwise. What I think of myself will not simply change with a loving, adoring man telling me I'm beautiful. I very likely wouldn't believe him. That flaw is in me and not in how genuine of an FA he might be.
> 
> This has nothing to do with bi-sizuality but there ya go.



But it still counts for something and it was good of you to post it. My grandfather used to say that "you can't change people". It's one of the many things that stuck with me when he passed on almost 20 years ago. No, I can't change anyone, but I can INSPIRE people to look inwards and change themselves. That, to me, is a responsibility that all FA's must take on until the size acceptance movement reaches a plateau in which all of us feel safe and secure, and I'm sure that every man here has been faced with this task at some point in their lives.

And the women share in this responsibility. Like I said earlier, there were many times in which I wished that my exes could see themselves through my eyes. They had me showering them with affection and love, but, none of them had fat friends. Every one of them was "the fat girl" in their little group. Here, at Dimensions, every last one of those girls has the chance to band together, learn from each other, and support each other, and I see a lot of it. Hearing "you're sexy" from your boyfriend is something that can easily be taken for granted, because you'd likely clip his balls or dump him (or both) if he told you otherwise. But to hear that from another woman? That's something completely different, and it can reach you in areas that your boyfriend cannot.

But you said yourself...you wouldn't believe it. You've got positive energy coming to you from both sexes, but it's all for nothing if you close your ears, eyes, heart, and mind to it.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

Friday said:


> I don't know Lilly, this is the first time I've ever interacted with Bruce. But if this happens everytime, what do you think the problem is? Maybe, just maybe, it's because Bruce makes no bones about the fact that in his book any one who isn't 100% with him must be stupid or self hating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For all your finger-pointing, you have yet to address anything that I have said to you today.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2008)

I honestly don't know why people get upset with Bruce. I like him. He's honest and you always know where you stand with him. This Italian Girl from Jersey is feeling a kindred spirit. LOL

Fuckin' Ay Bruce! 

Large and Lovely - lucky girl - you guys are adorable!


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 19, 2008)

not trying to pick a fight with sandie or anything...
but!
a fetish is something needed for sexual gratification...
an attraction is needed for stimulation.

example-

you might have a fetish for a fat women, but still have sex with thin women.when you sleep with a woman who is a bbw or ssbbw you feel it in your whole body and mind.you still have sex with a thinner woman but might not have an orgasm.fetish normally leads to orgasm.

fetish can also be of course a fetish doll, like in voodoo.

you might be only attracted to thin women.you dont find bbws or ssbbws attractive at all.it gets you excited, and might not be linked to your fetishes at all.attraction normally leads to arousal.

just saying...


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm not sure I understand your point. ?? I want to but I'm not getting it. Sorry. 




Amatrix said:


> not trying to pick a fight with sandie or anything...
> but!
> a fetish is something needed for sexual gratification...
> an attraction is needed for stimulation.
> ...


----------



## Amatrix (Jun 19, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> And a fetish is something you must have to get sexually aroused.



a fetish is for sexual gratification...
attraction is how he feels, like leading to arousal to your body.

he might have a fetish for women who are bbws.
he is attracted to your body...
so he is a double win.

thats all.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

Friday said:


> (Yet another insinuation that those of us that aren't paysite are second class citizens)



Sandie doesn't have a paysite and I was already fond of her years before this thread even started. So what's your point?

LillyBBW belongs on that list, too. She's made appearances on Big Cuties, but, I've had the pleasure of knowing her for a good two years before ANY of it and she's one of the classiest women to ever grace these forums.

I can go on and on about ALL of my nonpaysite friends, but still, you seem to want to ignore my counter-points. Seems more like you just want to smear me just like all the other people who need everything coated with sugar before they eat it, so, have fun with your Bruceman voodoo dolls and have a good night. PM me when you grow up.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 19, 2008)

Friday said:


> I don't know Lilly, this is the first time I've ever interacted with Bruce. *But if this happens everytime, what do you think the problem is? *Maybe, just maybe, it's because Bruce makes no bones about the fact that in his book any one who isn't 100% with him must be stupid or self hating.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it means if this thread were about ice cream and gingersnaps the results would be the same. Things would be going great for a while but the moment Bruce makes a post the barbs will start and yet another productive thread that people found useful would be set aflame and destroyed. 

And for the record, do not be fooled by my paysite pictures. I'm about as UN sycophantic as they come -- socks, Birkenstocks, skirt to my ankles, granny shawl, rasta tam to hide really bad hair. I clean up good for those pics, hence I don't take them often. Bruce has treated me with nothing but respect and friendship these years I've known him and when we met I was not a paysite model. He's protective of the paysite women because they are personal friends of his and that is all.

You're welcome to your opinion. I'm not trying to change it. All I'm saying is can we keep the original intent of the thread from going south? A question of preference was asked and answers were given. You don't have to agree, but this has gone beyond just a general disagreement and well into a personal attack because someone is here posting that you don't like.


----------



## Victim (Jun 19, 2008)

I'm rather late into this thread, but I would say I'm pretty much fat-only. Married to a SSBBW for 18 yrs now, and it just keeps getting better. Looking at thin girls doesn't turn me on the way the SSBBWs do. Some smaller BBWs can do it for me, but I prefer the bigger ones.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 19, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bruce has treated me with nothing but respect and friendship these years I've known him and when we met I was not a paysite model. He's protective of the paysite women because they are personal friends of his and that is all.



This is true; some of them have been friends of mine for a long, long time. But I get the impression that Friday will turn around and say "well he only befriends them because they post sexy pictures".

PS I'm still waiting for a response from her regarding the answers she asked me for.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 20, 2008)

as his girlfriend, i think i'd know a thing or two about him. Bruce doesn't want people to kiss his ass..Bruce can handle a healthy debate, it's when people start accusing him of shit wrongfully where the problem comes in..and who can blame him. 

He and i disagree about a number of political issues and yet it's just that simple..we disagree. He rants about Hillary and i sit and tell him i'd vote for her in a heartbeat...we agree to disagree and can have a healthy debate on the issue, but i don't accuse him of hating women just because he doesn't like Hillary Clinton...THAT would be absurd. It's when people start making these incredulous accusations is when he becomes angry, and who can blame a guy for that...i certainly don't.

As Phil said..a guy can only get hit on the head by a bat so many times before he begins announcing that he doesn't want to be hit on the head with a bat. 




Friday said:


> All quickies snatched from his profile of comments made in the last week. It may not be his intent, but he's very dismissive towards anyone that isn't sycophantic where he's concerned.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 20, 2008)

thank you Sandie I love him very much <3 :wubu:



Sandie_Zitkus said:


> Large and Lovely - lucky girl - you guys are adorable!


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 20, 2008)

Bruce called and we discussed this earlier hehe...i told him it reminded me of Moglie from the jungle book when he sees that girl with the pot on her head...it's just a wide eyed fixated stare like "omg" hahahhaa




Sandie_Zitkus said:


> I love the look in my hubby's eyes just from me walking across a room---- mmmmmm -- there is no way to explain it.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 20, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> Bruce called and we discussed this earlier hehe...i told him it reminded me of Moglie from the jungle book when he sees that girl with the pot on her head...it's just a wide eyed fixated stare like "omg" hahahhaa



I could have done without the fruit basket on your head, though


----------



## Plainguy (Jun 20, 2008)

Even though I've been a member of the forums for a while. I rarely get the chance to post. . I've been on vacation and decided to explore the forums a bit. This thread just caught my eye today. . (so many posts so little time) Am I "bi-sizual" the answer. . absolutely! 

The truth is, I find women of all shapes, sizes, races, hair colors, etc attractive. Do I have particular preferences. . Oh hell yes!! Rather than go into them all, the point is, as most men I'm visually motivated. .(Oh all right, I'll confess I do prefer ssbbw) It's generally something visual that draws my attention. However, I do admit after talking with someone for any amount of time you tend to get a "feel" for their personality. . Or I'd like to think so. I do enjoy long stimulating conversations!

Having said that, I'll say over the years I've been married twice, once to a "normal-sized" woman, and once to a bbw who became a ssbbw while we were married. ( Guess I'm harder to live with than I thought! ) I've dated both thin and fat, and to be honest, it's a matter of personality that keeps me interested. . But that's another topic. . I was going to say that's my 2 cents, but I guess I went over a bit!!


----------



## Tad (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm going to ignore most of the past few pages, and just address one point:

OMG YES!!!!!! to wishing I could let my wife see herself through my eyes, even for a minute. I've said this for years and years now. She _knows_ I think she is attracted, but she can't get the attraction. It is like knowing a blizzard is going to be cold, versus being out in one, or something. Intellectual appreciation of a concept is not the same as having experienced it.

I'll also add that almost more than my eyes, I wish she could feel her body through my fingers. Then again, I'm pretty touch oriented :blush:


----------



## Duniwin (Jun 20, 2008)

edx said:


> I'll also add that almst more than my eyes, I wish she could feel her body through my fingers. Then again, I'm pretty touch oriented :blush:



I agree with that ed, I don't know if it's an FA thing or not, but touch is very important to me as well.


----------



## Tina (Jun 20, 2008)

You know, I think that's another thing FAs have in common. I don't believe it's just visual, I believe it's more a full-sensory experience, with touch being at the top of the list. I think that the way our bodies look is really the precursor to the way they feel -- with the promise of an expanse of plush softness. We just feel danged good.


----------



## stan_der_man (Jun 20, 2008)

Tina said:


> You know, I think that's another thing FAs have in common. I don't believe it's just visual, I believe it's more a full-sensory experience, with touch being at the top of the list. I think that the way our bodies look is really the precursor to the way they feel -- with the promise of an expanse of plush softness. We just feel danged good.



I fully agree Tina... As a matter of fact, fat girls are the reason that I give such good massages (or so I've been told... :happy: ) A guy needs a good amount of flesh on a girl to get a good hand and arm workout to build the strength and stamina it takes to give good massages and give to them for a prolonged period of time. It's not that I give massages just for the cheap thrill of feeling up the fat chicks (oh hell, who am I kidding... yes it is) it's mostly for honing my massage skills, and bringing pleasure to the fat girls of the world, especially Mtmaiden.

Just sayin'...


----------



## Tina (Jun 20, 2008)

Massage... yum... Blessed to give AND receive!


----------



## Donna (Jun 20, 2008)

Tina said:


> You know, I think that's another thing FAs have in common. I don't believe it's just visual, I believe it's more a full-sensory experience, with touch being at the top of the list. I think that the way our bodies look is really the precursor to the way they feel -- with the promise of an expanse of plush softness. We just feel danged good.



*OH MY GAWD, YES! * 

I think I need a shower now.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 20, 2008)

that is so true...I'm not sure which of us enjoy a belly rub more, me or Bruce lol. It's funny cuz i've said before, when he's actually giving a belly rub it is almost like one of those tension balls people use ...not that he squeezes me like a tension ball lol, but i mean that the results are the same. He seems to release a lot of tension and get lost in it..well, we both do, but his reaction is just so interesting to me 



Tina said:


> You know, I think that's another thing FAs have in common. I don't believe it's just visual, I believe it's more a full-sensory experience, with touch being at the top of the list. I think that the way our bodies look is really the precursor to the way they feel -- with the promise of an expanse of plush softness. We just feel danged good.


----------



## UncannyBruceman (Jun 21, 2008)

largenlovely said:


> that is so true...I'm not sure which of us enjoy a belly rub more, me or Bruce lol. It's funny cuz i've said before, when he's actually giving a belly rub it is almost like one of those tension balls people use ...not that he squeezes me like a tension ball lol, but i mean that the results are the same. He seems to release a lot of tension and get lost in it..well, we both do, but his reaction is just so interesting to me



It's just as soothing for me as it is for you. One of the reasons why I can never be bi-sizual is simply on account of the beauty of fat sex and all that you and I have discovered in recent months...even if it's as simply as a playful little rub and tickle of the belly. No thin woman could ever provide this, no matter how gorgeous she is.


----------



## MadWeePete (Jun 21, 2008)

Plainguy said:


> Am I "bi-sizual" the answer. . absolutely!
> 
> The truth is, I find women of all shapes, sizes, races, hair colors, etc attractive. Do I have particular preferences. . Oh hell yes!! Rather than go into them all, the point is, as most men I'm visually motivated. It's generally something visual that draws my attention. However, I do admit after talking with someone for any amount of time you tend to get a "feel" for their personality. . Or I'd like to think so. I do enjoy long stimulating conversations!
> 
> It's a matter of personality that keeps me interested. . But that's another topic. . I was going to say that's my 2 cents, but I guess I went over a bit!!



Trimmed the post down a bit. I essentially agree with most of what has been said however.. there is a subtle difference from seeing the attraction in someone and actually being attracted to them. I am not going to make a choice in the poll because I simply do not believe either category is true to me. I like them somewhere in between, so essentially neither thin nor fat. Of course it comes down to your definition thereof. I do prefer the bigger girl, but am I a true FA, as most here would define it, probably not. That does make me sizeist to a point, but with neither poll option really accurately defining the situation.


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 21, 2008)

and no fat woman will ever do ya the way *I* do ya 

yes i know, i should've said that in private..but there it is lol



UncannyBruceman said:


> No thin woman could ever provide this, no matter how gorgeous she is.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 21, 2008)

Hm, maybe I should become bi-sizual. I mean, that way I wouldn't have to worry about getting into a car accident, which seems to be what I am on the verge of every time I've ever been driving with a girlfriend. I can't help it. I like to drive over pot holes and over bumps and than put the hand on the belly and feel it jiggle or just y'know, turn my head and stare.

Very dangerous that.

Which is all just to illustrate my point, that yes, if I'm willing to wreck my car for the squish (not totally true), clearly I must have a thing for it that is surpassed by nothing. haha

It's true about seeing a beautiful big girl though, like stunning. It's all like slow motion from there with Cutting Crew playing in my head. 

I .. I just died in your arms tonight
It must have been something you said

I have a feeling all this post did was to make all the ladies not want to be in the passenger seat with me at the wheel. :doh:


----------



## CleverBomb (Jun 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, maybe I should become bi-sizual. I mean, that way I wouldn't have to worry about getting into a car accident, which seems to be what I am on the verge of every time I've ever been driving with a girlfriend. I can't help it. I like to drive over pot holes and over bumps and than put the hand on the belly and feel it jiggle or just y'know, turn my head and stare.
> 
> Very dangerous that.
> 
> ...


Better soundtrack...
"Warm Leatherette" by The Normal.
(Or a live cover by Duran Duran from a couple of years ago, if you prefer...)
If Bexy is following this, I'll leave it to her to add the appropriate Smiths tune. 

-Rusty


----------



## largenlovely (Jun 21, 2008)

lol that's too funny...i do that on purpose in the car. I KNOW passersby that are capable of seeing in the vehicle are probably very confused to see some of the things they might see hahahaha



BothGunsBlazing said:


> Which is all just to illustrate my point, that yes, if I'm willing to wreck my car for the squish (not totally true), clearly I must have a thing for it that is surpassed by nothing. haha:


----------



## RedVelvet (Jun 21, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, maybe I should become bi-sizual. I mean, that way I wouldn't have to worry about getting into a car accident, which seems to be what I am on the verge of every time I've ever been driving with a girlfriend. I can't help it. I like to drive over pot holes and over bumps and than put the hand on the belly and feel it jiggle or just y'know, turn my head and stare.
> 
> Very dangerous that.
> 
> ...




No wai. I could totally smooch your face off.


----------



## waldo (Jun 22, 2008)

Interesting thread. I am also surprised at the results. I think there are different levels of physical/sexual attraction. I find a thinner woman with some generous curves, such as Jennifer Lopez, somewhat appealing but I don't believe I would reach the height of sexual gratification with said woman without fantasizing about her at a larger size. However, I prefer to have the real thing and consider myself only interested in fat women even though thin women can occasionally turn my head. But as my wife pointed out when I mentioned this thread to her, my interest in a thinner woman is generally going to be in context of imagining her at a larger size (in many cases subconsciously).


----------



## disconnectedsmile (Jun 22, 2008)

Tina said:


> You know, I think that's another thing FAs have in common. I don't believe it's just visual, I believe it's more a full-sensory experience, with touch being at the top of the list. I think that the way our bodies look is really the precursor to the way they feel -- with the promise of an expanse of plush softness. We just feel danged good.


"It's unfortunate what we find pleasing to the touch and pleasing to the eye is seldom the same." --Fabienne in _Pulp Fiction_


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jun 22, 2008)

Yeah, touch has always been the most important thing to me ever. Always.

It was torturous that it took until high school to achieve. Ah well, waiting about 7 years might have made it better or something.

I guess.


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Jun 22, 2008)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Hm, maybe I should become bi-sizual. I mean, that way I wouldn't have to worry about getting into a car accident, which seems to be what I am on the verge of every time I've ever been driving with a girlfriend. I can't help it. I like to drive over pot holes and over bumps and than put the hand on the belly and feel it jiggle or just y'know, turn my head and stare.
> 
> Very dangerous that.
> 
> ...


LMFAO! Quite possibley one of the best posts Ive ever read!!!! Can I come play passenger peas??? hehe


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 23, 2008)

missy_blue_eyez said:


> LMFAO! Quite possibley one of the best posts Ive ever read!!!! Can I come play passenger peas??? hehe



Bring a helmet.


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jun 23, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> Bring a helmet.



Uh oh, fetish #1 = BBW in helmets

There is just no surviving this encounter!


----------



## iheartsquishys (Jul 29, 2008)

I am in no way attracted to thin or average sized guys. In my world not all fat guys are hot but all hot guys are fat. 

This seems to be getting worse...or better? I've always been attracted to chubby guys but anymore just chubby is not doing it. I need a full on fatty. I think it has come with growing up and being more aware of and okay with what I am attracted to. I was never apprehensive about letting people know I like chubby guys but in a world where fat is seen in such a negative light I don't think I was ready to realize I was attracted to a body type that was so unattractive to so many others. I was also kind of a late bloomer and didn't start going through that boy crazy phase until my early 20s so maybe that has something to do with my not realizing what I want. Has anyone else seen this? Starting out with an attraction to a milder form of fat and it progressing to bigger and bigger?


----------



## olwen (Jul 29, 2008)

Bi-sizual here. I love that word.


----------



## ErosArriving (Jul 30, 2008)

I certainly enjoy and like women of all shapes and sizes.. but I am only ATTRACTED to BBW's.. be it romantically or sexually. I need curves to be happy.


----------



## WhiteHotRazor (Jul 30, 2008)

In the immortal words of Christopher Wallace

"it doesn't matter,Skinny or fat or white skinned or black, baby I drop
these, boricua mommies screamin "Aye papi!"

yea Bi size here


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know what to vote cause I don't like "skinny" people, but I could like someone who is built (i.e. a football player type) but not to the point of being fat. But skinny/thin? nah 

I wouldn't call myself skinny either. I just don't have a gracile/slender body. More on the curvy/robust side, but I guess I don't qualify as fat either.


----------



## Olga_NYC (Jul 30, 2008)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> You're right Donna - I apologize Mossy I misread.
> 
> And a fetish is something you must have to get sexually aroused. Wayne would fit into that catagory as would a lot of FA's I know. BUT - so would men who cannot stand fat women and cannot get aroused by any fat on a womans body.
> 
> It's a fetish. My point? I don't care.  It matters not to me. Wayne is aroused by my body - WOOOO HOOOOOO!!




I agree. I know this guy who won't date anyone who is even slightly overweight. And I mean, he would probably not even be happy with someone like Jennifer Lopez. I think he has an emaciated/thin fetish. Definitely.


----------



## ~nai'a~ (Jul 30, 2008)

passenger seat any time!!!


----------



## nlittle1011 (Jul 30, 2008)

I am attracted to fit/muscular men but LOVE larger ladies.


----------



## SexiSnooky (Jul 30, 2008)

I like BBWs and average size girls, and only like average size guys--but i will date a teddy bear if he cute!!!:eat2:


----------



## pickleman357 (Jul 30, 2008)

Skinny women look like 10 year old boys with makeup on to me

Maybe those Hanson kids scared me for life, I don't know

Real women are big women!

Pure FAism here!


----------



## ClashCityRocker (Jul 31, 2008)

bi-sizual. but still...bigger is better.


----------



## crosseyedhamster (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm definitely bi-sizual.

I do prefer bigger girls, but I also know some thin girls that I think are drop dead gorgeous.:smitten:


----------



## JayInBuff (Jul 31, 2008)

nlittle1011 said:


> I am attracted to fit/muscular men but LOVE larger ladies.



Me too. Except for the part about men.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 1, 2008)

Guys - thin, or a bit chubby. 
Girls - any size. I can really appreciate the typcial 'hot' girl, like real thin, big boobs, etc. but I think big girls are extremely attractive as well.

So, bi-sizual over here. :]


----------



## Jon Blaze (Aug 1, 2008)

Definitely bisizual here. But I'm never static about it. Being 50/50 isn't something I stay at often.


----------



## Santaclear (Aug 1, 2008)

I suppose I've always been bisizual (don't like that word much tho) but my main range is from quite plump to fat to very fat. Plump is nice too. 

I do love all sizes to a degree, but I wouldn't be at Dimensions if I didn't think fat was better.


----------



## olwen (Aug 1, 2008)

iheartsquishys said:


> I am in no way attracted to thin or average sized guys. In my world not all fat guys are hot but all hot guys are fat.
> 
> This seems to be getting worse...or better? I've always been attracted to chubby guys but anymore just chubby is not doing it. I need a full on fatty. I think it has come with growing up and being more aware of and okay with what I am attracted to. I was never apprehensive about letting people know I like chubby guys but in a world where fat is seen in such a negative light I don't think I was ready to realize I was attracted to a body type that was so unattractive to so many others. I was also kind of a late bloomer and didn't start going through that boy crazy phase until my early 20s so maybe that has something to do with my not realizing what I want. *Has anyone else seen this? Starting out with an attraction to a milder form of fat and it progressing to bigger and bigger?*



I'm sure there are plenty of people who've experienced that sort of attraction. I know my own tastes have changed over the years.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Aug 2, 2008)

thatgirl08 said:


> Guys - thin, or a bit chubby.
> Girls - any size. I can really appreciate the typcial 'hot' girl, like real thin, big boobs, etc. but I think big girls are extremely attractive as well.
> 
> So, bi-sizual over here. :]



I just wanted to expand a bit on my previous post. Although I do prefer thin or just a bit chubby guys, I have definitely been attracted to fat guys before too. Part of me thinks that may be the comfort thing though. I feel more comfortable with big guys, because I'm big. The few guys I've been romantic or intimate with in the past have mostly been fat or at least chubby. I guess I can just find something to appreciate about most body types. I definitely find this with girls especially. Although, I'm not attracted AS MUCH to "average" size girls as I am to either thin or fat girls [maybe I just like extremes?] I definitely find myself being attracted to girls of all sizes. There's a big part of me that finds hip bones on thin girls extremely attractive. But, there's also a big part of me that finds love handles on big girls attractive. Like I said, I guess I can just find something to like in most body types. I'm not just bi-sizual I'm like any-and-all-sizual.


----------



## rg770Ibanez (Nov 21, 2008)

I am exclusively attracted to fat women. But that attraction can range for women who are slightly healthy (170+lbs) To healthier women. (350+lbs) I would prefer a pretty healthier woman though! :eat2:


----------



## johnnytattoos (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm openly bi-sizual.


----------



## RobitusinZ (Nov 21, 2008)

I only like vaginas. Rarely do I bother looking at what they're attached to.


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Nov 21, 2008)

Nope. I can appreciate aesthetic beauty in a thin woman, but I am not sexually attracted to them.


----------



## exile in thighville (Nov 21, 2008)

My only beef with this poll is splitting hairs with the second option...what if you're into different sizes but not all of them? There's a lot of nuance between Skinny and Fat.


----------



## the hanging belly (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm 'Bi-sizeual'. I like fat men heaps, but it depends on where the fat is carried and many other factors. But I've also found myself very attracted to really skinny men who don't have an ounce of fat on them. I have to be instantly drawn to something about a guy, quite often thats a nice big belly, but it doesn't have to be a belly that I'm drawn to


----------



## Diego (Nov 22, 2008)

I just find little bit of belly sexy to me. I can forgive someone skinny if he has a good ass, chest and legs.


----------



## Poncedeleon (Nov 22, 2008)

With the exception of Lisa Loeb, I only like big women. Mmm, Lisa Loeb :wubu:


----------



## Scorsese86 (Nov 22, 2008)

Fat only... that from just the look of girls.

I've had two small crushes in my life that were on smaller girls, but then again, I've had six crushes on heavier girls, including two of them very serious...

Eight total, two small, six large...

Yeah, the answer would be fat only.

God, that sounds weird for the female population. I think.


----------



## Candy_Coated_Clown (Nov 22, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> Interesting poll and idea, James... thanks!
> 
> On the very technical side, I don't really consider a guy who is _equally_ open to dating any body type, without a strong preference for a fat partner, an FA.
> 
> I'm tough like that.



I would say I agree. There's a reason why that term FA is a term. It implies that someone is an admirer of a fuller body types. Might not mean that the person absolutely and exclusively likes larger builds, but I agree that in order to fit the term they need to *at least* have a stronger desire for larger builds. Otherwise, what is the point for the label to exist?


----------



## LalaCity (Nov 22, 2008)

Can I just say -- all these cute young FAs with no apparent shame in their preference give me hope for the future? (Of course, no cute FAs, young or old, seem to live within a thousand-mile radius of me, but oh well...)

And can I also say -- AnnMarie's eloquent description of why FA lovers are the only way for a fat girl to go is very, very convincing? (That said, I still like my bi-sizual mens....)


----------



## FaxMachine1234 (Nov 22, 2008)

exile in thighville said:


> My only beef with this poll is splitting hairs with the second option...what if you're into different sizes but not all of them? There's a lot of nuance between Skinny and Fat.



That's like saying there's a lot of nuance between Left and Right. Sure, you can be southwest or northeast, but you'll fall into one of the two categories no matter what if that's what the parameters are.


----------



## chris_yvr (Nov 26, 2008)

Fat only.

I think a lot of thin women are attractive, but I'm only attracted to fat women.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm not not attracted to skinnier women, i just seriously prefer bbw's. skinny women may snag my attention for a minute, but they generally can't keep it unless they have some bbw tendencies/traits.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 27, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> i'm not not attracted to skinnier women, i just seriously prefer bbw's. skinny women may snag my attention for a minute, but they generally can't keep it unless they have some bbw tendencies/traits.



Now you made me curious....what does "bbw tendencies/traits" mean to you?


----------



## Suze (Nov 27, 2008)

must say, i'm a bit surprised there's so many bi-sizuals here :O

i *think* i've only been with 'bi-sizual' guys. at least i know they had ex'es that was much skinnier than me. i don't think any of them had a fat girlfriend before they met me... hmm...honestly, i don't really know what category i should put them in.


----------



## Adamantoise (Nov 27, 2008)

Voted for 'I am only attracted to fat bodies'-to be honest I've been turned off by slimmer women-they just don't do it for me any more. I can admire beauty in slim women,don't get me wrong,but I'm just not attracted to them.

I like my cola 'diet' and my women fat. 'Nuff said.


----------



## Diego (Nov 27, 2008)

I think i want to share, for my whole life i date women, but I struggled with my sexuality the whole time. Then after I broke up with a long term gf (8 months) and 2 years ago just before i coming to Australia, i figured out things aren't going working because I meant to be with men. 

Sometimes i still am turned on by women, but not so often.


----------



## t3h_n00b (Nov 28, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> Now you made me curious....what does "bbw tendencies/traits" mean to you?



big behind, boobs, tummy, etc. serena williams is a good example. she's got a donk on her, but if i was with her, i think i'd always long for a bbw.


----------



## chm85 (Nov 29, 2008)

I suppose I'd say bi-sizual, in that I wouldn't rule any girl out. I've dated thin girls before, but the majority of girls I've dated have ranged from chubby to fat. 

So I prefer fat girls, but I've been known to make a rare exception from time to time. However, the only relationships I've chosen to pursue long-term have been with fat girls, so there may be a certain spark there that is lacking in my experiences with thin girls.


----------



## olwen (Nov 29, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> i'm not not attracted to skinnier women, i just seriously prefer bbw's. skinny women may snag my attention for a minute, but they generally can't keep it unless they have some bbw tendencies/traits.



Do I even want to know what you mean by "bbw tendencies/traits"? Yes, yes I do. What are these traits?


----------



## olwen (Nov 29, 2008)

t3h_n00b said:


> big behind, boobs, tummy, etc. serena williams is a good example. she's got a donk on her, but if i was with her, i think i'd always long for a bbw.



:doh: I gotta start reading all the way thru the threads before I post. 

But now I think I'm even more confused. How is Serena Williams an example of a woman with a big booty? She looks thin to me. 

I think I will never ever figure out what "fat" actually means in any meaningful sense of the word. This will plague me forever.


----------



## Tracyarts (Nov 29, 2008)

I like fat guys.
I also like skinny guys.
I even like guys of all shapes and sizes inbetween...

You could line up every guy I have ever been attracted to and there would be no pattern there. Weight, height, build, hair color and style, race, age, how he dresses, etc... no pattern. 

Tracy


----------



## AshleyEileen (Nov 30, 2008)

RobitusinZ said:


> I only like vaginas. Rarely do I bother looking at what they're attached to.



This made my day! ahaha


I wanted to rep you but I'm at my limit. =[


----------



## missy_blue_eyez (Dec 6, 2008)

Fat girl + Fat lovin' guy = hallelujah.....in my opinion!


----------



## interesting monster (Dec 6, 2008)

I am only attracted to fat women, save for the random thin woman who catches my eye (still can't figure out what it is that attracts me, as there is no "type" of thin woman I am attracted to it seems). I have only been with two thin women in my entire life, and they were miserable, protracted and nearly endless affairs, I'm afraid. I also find my attraction for larger women becoming more pronounced over time, as has been discussed elsewhere on the forums.


----------



## Jade38h (Dec 12, 2008)

I am a girl who LOVES variety! So i like guys and girls of all sizes


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 21, 2008)

olwen said:


> :doh: I gotta start reading all the way thru the threads before I post.
> 
> But now I think I'm even more confused. How is Serena Williams an example of a woman with a big booty? She looks thin to me.
> 
> I think I will never ever figure out what "fat" actually means in any meaningful sense of the word. This will plague me forever.




I'm not sure how big booty and fat woman should be linked? A big booty can be on or off fat and thin women. Not all fat women have big asses, many thin women have big asses. The "big" may be relative to their size, but here's Serena and I certainly think that falls well within the "big booty" category - fat or thin (and I wouldn't call her thin... she's fit/athletic, etc.) 

View attachment xyz.jpg


View attachment xyz2.jpg


----------



## Teecher (Dec 21, 2008)

But if you have read my online name, then you have an idea of what I do for a living. And I can tell you, in the classroom (high school), there are many shapes, but basically 2 sizes, thin and larger. 

In my humble opinion, SHAPE comes before size. However, SIZE *emphaSIZES* SHAPE! (The Bigger the Better?) 

It is because of this, models like Cajun, Asshley, Jenni and just about all of the models over at 'Mercedes' site get the recognition that they do. Most of them are either Pears, or hourglass shaped - and what real man can resist that, at any size?!

Any body out there need clarification?

Teecher

Pears Rule.


----------



## B68 (Dec 21, 2008)

Teecher said:


> But if you have read my online name, then you have an idea of what I do for a living. And I can tell you, in the classroom (high school), there are many shapes, but basically 2 sizes, thin and larger.
> 
> In my humble opinion, SHAPE comes before size. However, SIZE *emphaSIZES* SHAPE! (The Bigger the Better?)
> 
> ...



You... highschool... teecher...


----------



## Teecher (Dec 21, 2008)

B68 said:


> You... highschool... teecher...



But I DO teach. Algebra 2 and geometry as a matter of fact.


----------



## B68 (Dec 21, 2008)

Teecher said:


> But I DO teach. Algebra 2 and geometry as a matter of fact.



Rest my case...


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Dec 22, 2008)

B68 said:


> Rest my case...



Scary!!!!!!!

Oh, and I like either fat or thin women...


The face is the first part of a woman I look at. Eyes and smile especially. Once I know I like her smile and her eyes, pfft...body type is barely something I worry about. Then comes the hips and butt...if she's got a nice ass...mmm....

Of course, after I get to know said female, I may end up tossing her aside anyway...some women are beautiful physically, but rotting on the inside. Only true beauty inspires me...and not beauty in any conventional sense...my tastes are purely my own...as they should be


----------



## dynezt (Dec 22, 2008)

> In my humble opinion, SHAPE comes before size. However, SIZE emphaSIZES SHAPE! (The Bigger the Better?)


I agree with teecher, shape captures my eye. A girl with curves is physically desirable



> some women are beautiful physically, but rotting on the inside


well said =)


----------



## kinkykitten (Dec 23, 2008)

FAT MEN ALL THE WAY 

fatter the better is what i always say


----------



## mossystate (Dec 23, 2008)

Teecher said:


> .... get the recognition that they do. Most of them are either Pears, or hourglass shaped - and what *real man *can resist that, at any size?!
> Teecher



Well, we know that _real_ women are not a size 2. Now we have learned what _real_ men want.

I come for the skooling.

:bow:


----------



## olwen (Dec 27, 2008)

AnnMarie said:


> I'm not sure how big booty and fat woman should be linked? A big booty can be on or off fat and thin women. Not all fat women have big asses, many thin women have big asses. The "big" may be relative to their size, but here's Serena and I certainly think that falls well within the "big booty" category - fat or thin (and I wouldn't call her thin... she's fit/athletic, etc.)



Well, compared to me she's thin. I guess that's another way I judge body sizes. Smaller than me = thin. My size and bigger = fat. But I guess really it's just all relative. She does have a booty, but I'd never put her in the bbw category ever.


----------



## qwertyman173 (Dec 28, 2008)

I like fat girls more than thin girls. Some thinner girls are attractive to me. However a fat girl has an obvious advantage attraction wise, and I do not usually find thin girls attractive.

So I clicked "both" as my response. But they are not equal


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

olwen said:


> I guess that's another way I judge body sizes. Smaller than me = thin. My size and bigger = fat. But I guess really it's just all relative.



Many women, overweight or not, feel the same way.


----------



## olwen (Dec 29, 2008)

Cors said:


> Many women, overweight or not, feel the same way.



Yeah, I'm beginning to see that. It's really strange how it works that way.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 29, 2008)

olwen said:


> Yeah, I'm beginning to see that. It's really strange how it works that way.




The oddest thing to me is........I used to always see myself as "the fattest" most of the time. Even here......where I sometimes get reminded I am not "big enough" or whatever. I don't feel that way at all. I see pics some of the other women post and think I am soooooo big/huge/fat/etc while they carry their weight so well.....sometimes wishing I looked that "small",cute, shapely or whatever. Then occasionally, I see them post their weight and I am shocked that I weigh a lot less or even the same. It sends me off on a tangent thinking there is something dreadfully wrong with my body shape.....am I tall enough? Have a funny build? Why can't I look that good? I feel like a huge,shapeless blob compared to everyone else. 
I AM my own worst critic. With all that being said, coming here and being among so many other BBWs has helped me even though I sometimes see myself that way. Why? Because it's opened my eyes to what I DO TO MYSELF......not anyone else. That type of realization is always a step in the right direction, I do believe. 
Funny, all the self love I have been learning (I feel much better about my stomach than I used to)....but I still have a few demons to exorcise, it seems.


----------



## olwen (Dec 29, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> The oddest thing to me is........I used to always see myself as "the fattest" most of the time. Even here......where I sometimes get reminded I am not "big enough" or whatever. I don't feel that way at all. I see pics some of the other women post and think I am soooooo big/huge/fat/etc while they carry their weight so well.....sometimes wishing I looked that "small",cute, shapely or whatever. Then occasionally, I see them post their weight and I am shocked that I weigh a lot less or even the same. It sends me off on a tangent thinking there is something dreadfully wrong with my body shape.....am I tall enough? Have a funny build? Why can't I look that good? I feel like a huge,shapeless blob compared to everyone else.
> I AM my own worst critic. With all that being said, coming here and being among so many other BBWs has helped me even though I sometimes see myself that way. Why? Because it's opened my eyes to what I DO TO MYSELF......not anyone else. That type of realization is always a step in the right direction, I do believe.
> Funny, all the self love I have been learning (I feel much better about my stomach than I used to)....but I still have a few demons to exorcise, it seems.



I see what you mean. I wonder if I'd feel the same way if I started out thin and got fat. One thing looking at pics of other fat women has done for me is show me how many different ways there are to carry fat. The shapes are all so interesting, and the more I look, the more normal they all seem. If we were all used to seeing fat bodies I think we'd all wonder and worry less about these things.


----------



## Drutten (Dec 30, 2008)

I am attracted to extremly fat, extremly skinny and extremly muscular female bodies. All three is outside the general accepted opinion of how a woman shall look like.


----------



## aptx (Dec 30, 2008)

Bi-sizual hah, somewhat.

Women can be attractive at ALMOST all sizes to me, my preference is to have at least a little extra "cuddle", Skeletor just isn't for me. 
And on the flip side, while I don't know if there is a "too big" it's really just whatever the person looks good with, I could never get into the EAT MOAR MDKIPS thing and keep making someone bigger and bigger, that's more into the realms of extreme sexual fetish rather than, you would look cuter now than 50lbs ago or whatever.

Rambleramblerambleramble


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Dec 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> I see what you mean. I wonder if I'd feel the same way if I started out thin and got fat. *One thing looking at pics of other fat women has done for me is show me how many different ways there are to carry fat. The shapes are all so interesting, and the more I look, the more normal they all seem. * If we were all used to seeing fat bodies I think we'd all wonder and worry less about these things.



I agree with this, too. They do start looking like the norm after being here a while....and models, actresses and other presented in the media starting to seem "out of place" in the real world. 
Part is most likely the media for me.....but I suspect the upbringing and put downs still play into it. Just glad to be taking the right steps into a better self-portrait.


----------



## badmikey (Dec 30, 2008)

I prefer plus sized women, but I accepct all body types. :eat2:


----------



## olwen (Dec 30, 2008)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> I agree with this, too. They do start looking like the norm after being here a while....*and models, actresses and other presented in the media starting to seem "out of place" in the real world. *
> Part is most likely the media for me.....but I suspect the upbringing and put downs still play into it. Just glad to be taking the right steps into a better self-portrait.



Exactly! I know it sounds awful, but I'm starting to get a little freaked out by images of really thin women. Those bodies seem a bit odd to me, not to mention boring. I'm hoping that after a while it will all even out.


----------



## Cors (Dec 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> Exactly! I know it sounds awful, but I'm starting to get a little freaked out by images of really thin women. Those bodies seem a bit odd to me, not to mention boring. I'm hoping that after a while it will all even out.



Question though. What is "really thin" to you and do you see many "really thin" women in real life? 

I hardly see any here (compared to myself), so I get somewhat used to feeling small but I always get a rude shock whenever I go home since I am quite a bit bigger than the average female there.


----------



## chicken legs (Dec 30, 2008)

Fat or skinny 

If you're hot you're hot and if your not then you're not:eat2:


----------



## olwen (Dec 30, 2008)

Cors said:


> Question though. What is "really thin" to you and do you see many "really thin" women in real life?
> 
> I hardly see any here (compared to myself), so I get somewhat used to feeling small but I always get a rude shock whenever I go home since I am quite a bit bigger than the average female there.



This is a difficult question to answer....it seems obvious to me and it's hard to put into words....I weigh 324lbs (which is the smallest I've been in my adult life), and I have always always been a lot fatter than others, even as a kid, so maybe I'm biased that way: I have no experience as a thin person. I've always been at the upper end of the fatness continuum so there have always been more people who are a lot smaller than me than there have been people who are bigger than me. Clearly *I* am fat, ergo, if you are not my size or bigger you are not fat. If you easily fit into everyday things you are not fat. Simple. So, to me really thin is anyone who is a lot smaller than me. If I have to qualify it in simpler terms: if you don't have to shop at a plus size clothing store you aren't fat. 

All I can say to people who don't meet those terms is that if they think they are fat or huge they lack perspective.


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Dec 30, 2008)

olwen said:


> All I can say to people who don't meet those terms is that if they think they are fat or huge they lack perspective.




They just lack your perspective. That's the thing about fat, you can ask 100 different people what makes someone fat and you're gonna get 100 different answers.


----------



## olwen (Dec 30, 2008)

Ella Bella said:


> They just lack your perspective. That's the thing about fat, you can ask 100 different people what makes someone fat and you're gonna get 100 different answers.



Ha, yes. I was just coming back to my post to edit that into it. I've been trying to understand the perspective of someone who hasn't ever been my size and it's been a difficult concept to wrap my brain around since I've never not been my size: How someone who's a lot smaller than me would think they are fat. But I guess if you have people telling you you are or if you take grief for it those experiences have to count for something.


----------



## MaryElizabethAntoinette (Jan 3, 2009)

I'd have to say I'm attracted to fat only... in the physical sense.

But if someone is amazing enough, I could be attracted to them if they were thin. It would be more of a mental attraction then sexual or physical, but its possible. 

Still, I had to answer that I'm not bi-sizual, since I'm only sexually attracted to very fat men... like 400 pounds and up.


----------



## Orso (Jan 4, 2009)

I also am bi-sizual, although my preference goes to BBWs/SSBBWS and in my sexual and sentimental life 'normal size' women are definitely a minority


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 5, 2009)

I'll date a skinny girl, but I'll be super snarky about it the whole time.

Girl: You act like you never notice me anymore
Me: Well, maybe you should stop turning sideways

*Married With Children laugh track*


----------



## Cors (Jan 5, 2009)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> I'll date a skinny girl, but I'll be super snarky about it the whole time.
> 
> Girl: You act like you never notice me anymore
> Me: Well, maybe you should stop turning sideways
> ...



How nice. :/


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 5, 2009)

Cors said:


> How nice. :/



Well, it certainly wasn't all that insulting.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 5, 2009)

Snark is an important part of this complete breakfast. I mean, forum.

(Snark.)


----------



## Uriel (Apr 17, 2009)

Well, I suppose that I am a bit if an FA in that I love chubby women. I'm not sure where the general start of The range for 'fat' begins for folks, but I guess I qualify. Yes, I am Bi-Sizual, in that I like from slimmish and shapely up to medium sized BBWs ( again, one person's med is another's small, or large...).
I'm also really into athletic women ( Gina Carano and Serena Williams float my boat...) 
As long as they smile, don't hate themselves, and ( hopefully) look good in a 'Bob', it's game on.


----------



## Oirish (Apr 17, 2009)

I would call myself an equal opportunist.


----------



## Dism4l (Apr 17, 2009)

I do believe my scenario blurs the boundaries between bi-sizual and strict FA.

Sure, I can find a girl who is 130-140 (or more or less) pounds to be attractive, but typically what attracts me to her are physical traits that are more accentuated with a fat girl. For example, even the slightest bit of pudge in her belly, or the sight of her hips bulging out from above tight-fitting pants, or soft facial features, will all catch my eye.

In the end, it all simply boils down to liking fat on a woman and its effect on her figure, even in the most subtle ways. Therefore I'm not sure whether or not that makes me a bi-sizual or a strict FA.


----------



## rollhandler (Apr 17, 2009)

James said:


> to clarify, yes, I was referring to 'sexual' attraction...
> 
> the results to this poll kinda surprise me... like Liz says, there's no 'right' or 'wrong'. I'd just always thought that the majority of FAs were in the 'fat only' category when it came to sexual attraction...



I know "I" am! Beauty in all sizes and shapes, Sexual Attraction only for the fat ones.
Rollhandler


----------



## jenboo (Jan 28, 2010)

BothGunsBlazing said:


> Fat only. I did date a thin girl once, back when I was like 18, but y'know, sometimes ya gotta try it before you can really know or not.
> 
> I now know. Not that I don't know some beautiful thin girls or anything ..
> 
> But I will forever be a slave to the squish (as previously noted)



Slave to the squish? Love it!


----------



## Lonewulf (Jan 31, 2010)

To each his own James,
but if you limit yourself to a woman's physical attributes you'll probably miss out on the best parts of what a relationship can be.


----------



## James (Jan 31, 2010)

Lonewulf said:


> To each his own James,
> but if you limit yourself to a woman's physical attributes you'll probably miss out on the best parts of what a relationship can be.



Not necessarily. I think that if you date someone that you are not physically turned on by, you are seriously disrespecting their emotional investment in you. There are fat women who are also fully realized and wonderful people in their own right. There's really no compromise required.


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2010)

James said:


> There are fat women who are also fully realized and wonderful people in their own right. There's really no compromise required.




Precisely. Thank you.


----------



## Ash (Feb 1, 2010)

AnnMarie said:


> Precisely. Thank you.



Ditto. Seriously.


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2010)

Because bisizuality is the worst thing ever.

Do we really need to say "YES EXACTLY ME TOO" to this? James made a good point but being like "Yeah!" "WHAT HE SAID!" seems redundant.

I know I have done similar things in the past, but it's kind of a bad habit, isn't it?


----------



## PeanutButterfly (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd consider myself bisizual I guess. While I'd rather have a juicy, linebacker type if Hugh Jackman magically appeared in my bed and wanted to get it on I certainly wouldnt say no (if only...). I know I definetly don't like skinny men and abs kind of weird me out, but arm muscles are appreciated. I think I just like big men, whether it be fat or muscle (preferably both ).


----------



## AnnMarie (Feb 1, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Because bisizuality is the worst thing ever.
> 
> Do we really need to say "YES EXACTLY ME TOO" to this? James made a good point but being like "Yeah!" "WHAT HE SAID!" seems redundant.
> 
> I know I have done similar things in the past, but it's kind of a bad habit, isn't it?




No, not a bad habit. In fact, it's often helpful in discussions to reinforce a point in order to make it clear that others feel the same. 

I believe that's what we did here, just as is done all over the boards. 

And my agreement with James has nothing to do with someone being bisizual or there being anything wrong with it - that's their choice and people are always free to do what they want. I just happen to agree with James, and shared that. 

Redundancy, although I don't agree that agreement is that, is hardly new on boards, here or elsewhere.


----------



## Lonewulf (Feb 1, 2010)

James said:


> Not necessarily. I think that if you date someone that you are not physically turned on by, you are seriously disrespecting their emotional investment in you. There are fat women who are also fully realized and wonderful people in their own right. There's really no compromise required.



Or maybe you are too immature to understand the post.


----------



## Littleghost (Feb 1, 2010)

Lonewulf said:


> Or maybe you are too immature to understand the post.



I think that statement pretty neatly resolves who's being immature in the situation. Did you stop and consider that you might've misinterpreted what he was saying?


----------



## Tooz (Feb 1, 2010)

Lonewulf said:


> Or maybe you are too immature to understand the post.



And maybe you don't know who you're calling "immature."


----------



## Tau (Feb 1, 2010)

Lonewulf said:


> Or maybe you are too immature to understand the post.



You really didn't need to go there :doh:. The conversation was interesting and polite and then came you *sigh*


----------



## Melian (Feb 1, 2010)

Lonewulf said:


> Or maybe you are too immature to understand the post.



Haha. Fail.

*is totally immature*


----------



## Teleute (Feb 1, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Because bisizuality is the worst thing ever.
> 
> Do we really need to say "YES EXACTLY ME TOO" to this? James made a good point but being like "Yeah!" "WHAT HE SAID!" seems redundant.
> 
> I know I have done similar things in the past, but it's kind of a bad habit, isn't it?



^^^What she said.







>_>

<_<

Okay, irresistible moment of immaturity over. Sometimes it's really reassuring to have other people post and agree - it can be helpful to see the support. Even from the other side of an argument, it can sometimes make me think "oh hey, I guess that wasn't just the one person being crazy - maybe I need to look at this again." (not that I'll always revise my position, but it might well make me reevaluate the situation!)


----------



## mergirl (Feb 2, 2010)

Teleute said:


> ^^^What she said.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hmm i disagree with your agreement!!!! Though i will agree to disagree of course.


----------



## Agent 007 (Feb 8, 2010)

I am definitely not bisizual. 

Don't get me wrong. I realize that women of all sizes have wonderful personalities. Also, I think that some skinny and average-sized women are beautiful. I find beauty in skinny women, from the statue of Nefertiti to modern-day women I see in my daily life. But I cannot say that I am attracted to the bodies of these women.


----------



## CupcakeWhisperer (Feb 8, 2010)

What is it when you prefer thin men but fat women? Bisizexual?


----------



## Wagimawr (Feb 8, 2010)

Complicated. Welcome to life.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Feb 9, 2010)

James said:


> Not necessarily. I think that if you date someone that you are not physically turned on by, you are seriously disrespecting their emotional investment in you. There are fat women who are also fully realized and wonderful people in their own right. There's really no compromise required.



This is the odd time i disagree somewhat with you Jame. When you talk about compromise it seems to devalue the individual. As if some FA would say "Well you're nice but not fat so i don't need to compromise because i can find somebody equally nice who's also fat". I mean you can do that, but it seems to suggest that humans are interchangeable. One man or woman's unique qualities can't be duplicated. This is why i always feel uncomfortable with those "should i leave smaller partner and find fat partner who i'd be attracted to" discussions. It just removes every other facet of their partnership.

There is also always the secondary question that i think should go with these discussions, which is the importance of sexual attraction. This is reasonably going to be different with everyone and definitely no right or wrong answer.


----------



## exile in thighville (Feb 9, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Because bisizuality is the worst thing ever.
> 
> Do we really need to say "YES EXACTLY ME TOO" to this? James made a good point but being like "Yeah!" "WHAT HE SAID!" seems redundant.
> 
> I know I have done similar things in the past, but it's kind of a bad habit, isn't it?



much ado about nuffin

fas generally get away with what james said for good reason; for lack of a better term, we can morally afford to. not that we date fat people out of fear of depriving them of their small pool of options, but that our kind of shallow in this regard is guiltless. not that anyone should feel bad for turning down someone they're not attracted to, but some people do/should anyway, and uh, fas do/should feel less bad than those people. i don't lose sleep at night over thin girls not getting dates because i'm not bombarded with images and sounds day in and day out that says they're social failures and can't. not every fat girl deserves a date but i do feel shitty that their playing field on the whole is not level. not that that would stop me from dating a thin girl if that was my intention. but it is something we think about.

anyway, everyone owes it to their partner to be sexually attracted to them.


----------

